# Official Game 6 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN



## BenDengGo

<center>*NOW or NEVER* 

*GAME SIX* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (47-35) (20-21 on road home) @ Washington Wizards (45-37) (29-12 at home) 









MCI Center, Washington, D.C., Friday May 6th, 2005
Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Missouri-6'4-PEELER <> Tulsa-6'8-RUFFIN <>  Syracuse-6'10-THOMAS*


*Playoff Individual Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wizards*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 21</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Larry Hughes 23,8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 9,4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Antawn Jamison 7,8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 5,2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 6,4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 2,2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Larry Hughes 2,2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 2,2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Brendan Haywood 1,6</td></tr></table>

*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
82 @ 93
1-2

*Playoff Series*
103 vs 94
113 vs 103
99 @ 117
99 @ 106
110 vs 112
2-3

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*2000 points Jackpot*


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

Don't you mean Game 6???


This is a bad sign. I'm not making a prediction this time......


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*










107










106

Bulls will start out strong this time and hold off the Wizards for a furious comeback. I am predicting this if only to set up a game 7 that I get to goto


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

We need everyone to be focused for 48 minutes, then I think we have a chance. It shouldn't be hard for Skiles to motivate the guys for this game though, I expect us to come out strong and keep fighting all game long. 

Bulls 103

Wizards 100


----------



## adarsh1

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

wizards 107
bulls 99


----------



## croco

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

Do or die - and the team should have realized that it's too early to close the season. If we compete all four quarters, there's a way to prevent the loss. I still believe, we all should still believe in the team.

Bulls 103
Wizards 98


----------



## HuejMinitZ

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

We're winnin' this one. I don't know what the score will be, but we will win.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

While I'd like to think we'll win, there's simply too much pointing in the other direction. I'm not sure, even with all the heart we have, we can overcome the odds this time. I'd love for it to happen, though, partly becuase I'd love to see what it's like to be at a Game 7 in person.

sidenote: fixed the thread title.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / ESPN*

Series ends Friday.
Offseason starts Saturday.

/book it


(Just put all my points on the Wiz)


----------



## Jonathan

Bulls 1009
Wizards 9


----------



## nanokooshball

I am putting all my points on the bulls 2nite

I just cant go against the bulls tommorrow, I have a glimmer of faith and i am not giving up... the fat lady has not sung yet

we will take Game 6 :rings: :starwars:


----------



## bullet

It's win or die , so I go with optimizm

Bulls 98

Wizards 95 

Ben with 35 :biggrin:


----------



## rosenthall

I just took an intravaneous injection of jib, and chased it with a shot of Kool-Aid.

Bulls 98
Wizards 93

Big Keys: Don't get in a big hole early, get _some_ sort of offense going that's to the basket, and stay out of foul trouble.

Go Bulls! :rock:


----------



## El Chapu

Bulls stay alive, force game 7:

Chicago 98
Washington 96

Gordon 32 points, 4 rebounds
Nocioni 19 points, 12 rebounds

:banana:


----------



## chifaninca

The losses have come because they have lost their 48 minute commitment to the fundamentals. The Bulls have played poor defense until they fall way behind. They miss free throws. They are being killed on the boards and giving up too many second and third shots. They commit too many ticky tack fouls. They have bad turnovers.

Bottom line, it's the lack of commit to the fundamentals that is causing the Bulls to lose this series. We are in the games at the end, but only after recommiting to tough D, driving and dishing for open looks, hitting free throws, and playing with a ton of energy.

This team is already at a disadvantage without Deng and Curry, they ahve to come out with intensity and commitment from the opening tip off.

Tonight, I think we see the real cut of this teams jib and how much impact Coach Skiles has and how much pride our players have.

Bulls - 103
Wizards - 102


----------



## Future

I hope the Bulls win this one... I hate seeing Brenda Haywood's smug face. Bulls gotta keep this game below 100 for them to have a chance to win.

Bulls: 97
Wizards:94


----------



## such sweet thunder

69










98


----------



## croco

This is the first Bulls game this season that will be shown on German televsion, let's see that as a good sign


----------



## Shabadoo

Barring power failure, regime change or breaking news from the World Arm Wrestling Championships (that last one isn't far from the truth in all seriousness), this will be the first Bulls match I get to watch in the playoffs.

As a manifestation of my well documented pessimism, I'm going to upset the apple cart and predict a loss. If I'm right though, it's a shame, because of course I want a Bulls win.










91










103


----------



## King Joseus

i see kirk playing a really good game tonight; not gonna score 30 (more in the 20-25 range - with a nice percentage, too), but he won't be turning it over much and he'll be getting a whole bunch of assists...

bulls: 101
wiz: 93


----------



## truebluefan

Skiles posts Jamison's prophecy on lockeroom wall:" It's over! It's over! It's over!" 

Bulls come out and whoop Wiz at Washington to force game 7. 

Entire bulls team plays inspired. 

Jamison say's after game, "Happy birthday Chicago."


----------



## tmpsoft

Bulls 108
Wizards 104


----------



## PC Load Letter

BenDengGo, I think you need to start the Game 7 Official Game Thread now to start some positive vibes.


----------



## Rhyder

croco said:


> This is the first Bulls game this season that will be shown on German televsion, let's see that as a good sign


Viel Spass!


----------



## Killuminati

Maybe they'll show some intensity for this game. I've been thoroughly disgusted at the lack of energy shown by the Bulls in the last couple games, especially early on. If we go down big again early in the game, this series and season is over.


----------



## Pay Ton

Wow. 

Optimism is a characteristic I truly wished I posessed. I wish I could feel as confident as you guys do about tonights game. But I don't. The Wizards haven't beat us these last three games, they've annihilated us to the point where I think our season is over. Sorry.

Therefore...

Bulls - 88
Wizards - 96


----------



## ChiBron

I think we'll stay close with them until mid 4th qtr. But the better talent will prevail. The road team in the elimination game always stays close b4 they run out of gas down the stretch. It's alright though. We had a season beyond what even the biggest optimists would've expected. It was a great season. There's also no doubt in my mind that we'd win this series if we had EC and Deng.

Wizards 99
Bulls 93


----------



## shagmopdog

Here we Go


----------



## greekbullsfan

i'm so exited!!!!!!!!!!!i see the bulls live!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBron

Duhon NOT starting, Ben IS!


----------



## shagmopdog

Hopefully The First Of Many Playoff Starts For Ben!!!


----------



## JRose5

If we're going down, Bill Walton is coming with us.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Ben Dolla!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

Ben starting.


----------



## shagmopdog

Were Ready!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay

gordon is starting


----------



## shagmopdog

Ad needs to get his arms UP!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron

King of picking bad fouls - Ben Gordon.


----------



## such sweet thunder

mmmmmmmmmmmm. . . 45 minutes of deep tissue massage. how nice would that be right now.

wiz control the tip but don't convert. noc attacks the other way in traffic and draws a foul. hits 2 at the line. chi 2-0.

duhon laying on the ground courtside .

hughes throws the ball away. 2 turnovers on 2 possessions for the wiz.

othella to kirk top of the key. drives the lane. some contact but misses the layup. 

wiz advance quickly. hinrich fouls arenas on a pass to the top of the key. 

haywood on a corner turnaround gets fouled by gordon coming on help defense. ug. a foul on both of our guards. makes 1-2. chi 2-1. 10:52.


----------



## bullet

Hope Ben starting helps him score bigtime , since we could'nt stop their offense anyway. 

Ben already with a PF - he might get in foul trouble!


----------



## bullet

Kirk with a strong drive , for the and 1


----------



## shagmopdog

Kirk is finding the lane, which is rare. If kirk can find it then Ben will be all over it.


----------



## shagmopdog

Kirk came to play tonight!


----------



## bullet

Block by Kirk on Arenas - if only he could do it 2 days ago 

and 3 by Kirk


----------



## greekbullsfan

threeeeeeeeeeee for kirk


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich ain't ****ing around.

We're looking better so far then I expected, thats a decent sign at least.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Listen to how loud the Washington crowd is when their team is down early. That's what we needed to do on Wednesday.


----------



## jnrjr79

First good start ever.


----------



## greekbullsfan

very good,tight defence so far


----------



## mizenkay

kirk for three

bulls more intense defensively

wiz aren't passing the ball


----------



## ChiBron

We've kept them to jumpers to start off this game. Positive start.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Come on Antonio, make the baseline jumper.


----------



## such sweet thunder

arenas quick shot in the paint. no good.

hinrich comes the other way. drives the lane. hits the tough layup and goes to the deck. blocking foul. hits the and one. chi 5-1; 10L17 in the first.

jamison with noc in his grill. forces a jumper that rims out. wiz ball out of bounds. arenas blocked by hinrich out of bounds. still wiz ball. arenas misses a short jumper.

hinrich with a cold blooded transition three. chi 8-1.

jamison with another wing jumper. chi 8-3. 

ad registers a wing jumper off of one pass. vetran moxie for two. chi 10-3.

jeffries charges in to the paint. ball rolls out of bounds. jamison on another quick jumper. miss.

noc drives wildly into the lane. blocked by haywood.

arenas with another turnover as bulls get the ball back.

hinrich to gordon. to the wing and davis. misses the jumper. 

jeffries feeds inside to an open jamison. easy layup. 10-5.


----------



## shagmopdog

In pregame Tyson looked focused, I really wanna see him go tonight.

Damnit AD lets play defense!


----------



## qwerty

Bill walton said '' scott hinrich''.


----------



## JRose5

Happy Birfday Nocioni, hits his first three in 5 games.


----------



## bullet

Chapu for 3!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Walton:
"This is a completely different Bulls squad."


----------



## ChiBron

Noce's body language in this game has been completely different from the start.


----------



## JRose5

Look at that shiner on Hinrich, hardass.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

At least we're not down 20!


----------



## bullet

Kirk going to the basket as strong as possible. He came to this one.


----------



## such sweet thunder

noc hits a three.

walton: "this is a completely different bulls squad."

haywood scores his first field goal. chi 13-7.

hinrich goes to the glass and draws a foul. they really look confident tonight. kh with a black eye. hits both at the line. solid. chi 15-7.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Kirk is driving to the rack with passion. Yes, get the Wiz in foul trouble. Game plan and execution looks great early.


----------



## shagmopdog

We cant stop their big 3 but they will continue to be selfish and we can contain them.


----------



## ljt

GO,BULLS! :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Noc looks good early :clap:


----------



## ChiBron

They're hitting well contested 3s.


----------



## JRose5

Doubling down on Michael Ruffin, leaving Jamison open.
Hmmm.

Not bad though, 17-13.


----------



## such sweet thunder

ruffin to hughes. cans the open 3. chi 15-10.

noc with a tough shot in the paint. man in his grill. looks like he is hot tonight. chi 17-10.

jamison for 3. ug. he's off to a good start. chi 17-13.

skiles calls a timeout. bulls have been playing well but are only up by 4 with 6:23 left in the first.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

AT least their shots are from the perimeter. You gotta figure they can't play that way and shoot 60% all night.


----------



## bullet

Jamison has been hitting the 3 the whole series , can't leave him open


----------



## shagmopdog

We need to stay in that zone if they can hit those 3's all night then we arent gonna stop them.


----------



## bullet

I like our intensity in the start


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

mizenkay said:


> kirk for three
> 
> bulls more intense defensively
> 
> wiz aren't passing the ball


Sure they are 

Hayward is abusing Harrington inside off feeds from Jeffries and Arenas

Jamison is getting deep in the post for some easy looks too

They just have way too much size

We really need some size in there ..I'm deadly serious 

There is going to come a point where we need to take some risk and get Jared Reiner in to at least put combat the size factor

Jeffries and Hayward are getting loose way too much..its just a size and strength issue and dragging the defense forward to create pockets in the post ..ala the much discussed Princeton offense tecchnique


----------



## bullet

great feed by Ben


----------



## ChiBron

Unforced turnovers :curse:


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Oh Ben! If only you weren't a rookie!


----------



## such sweet thunder

gordon called for travelling but jamison comes back with a turnover.

gordon nice fead to an open davis for the slam. chi 19-13.

gordon with the steal but then throws it away in transition. .

walton: "chris duhon is one of my favorite players in the game of basketball."

haywood fouled by harrington goes to the line for two. hits 1-2. chi 19-14.


----------



## greekbullsfan

airball by haywood!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## shagmopdog

Get Harrington out!!! He is not doing anything!

Yessss Tyson, who shouldve been starting!


----------



## ChiBron

Foul on O after Haywood makes the FT :curse:


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Othella= ineffectual.


----------



## bullet

stupid 2nd on othella


----------



## chifaninca

Ben,

it's bad enough your defense sucks....turnovers can't be tolerated.


Oh, yeah and Harrington you are a disaster in this series.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Damn, a second foul on Harrington. Bad news, there goes our post scoring to the bench.


----------



## bullet

no way that was offensive


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich called for the charge. Defender CLEARLY in the box.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Second foul on Kirk. Damn!


----------



## chifaninca

Refs are gonna take us out of this game early and the Bulls are giving them every opportunity.


----------



## greekbullsfan

what a horrible call!!!!!!!that was a blocking foul you ****ing refs!!!!!!!


----------



## HuejMinitZ

This will be a problem


----------



## JRose5

You can get an offensive foul when the defender is moving and in the air????

Thats news to me.


----------



## ChiBron

One BS call after another on us.


----------



## shagmopdog

O this will be fun. REFS HAVE JUST DECIDED THAT THE WIZARDS SHOULD WIN.


----------



## bullet

and that was all ball by Noc , refs bad to us


----------



## El Chapu

This is BS. Fuc* the refs. 

:curse:


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Holding them under 30 will be a small victory


----------



## such sweet thunder

harrington whistled for another quick foul -- elbowing on the ft. ug. tyson chandler checks in. jamison hits another. 19-15.

hinrich with a tough drive to the hoop. gets called on a bogus offensive. thats 2 on him. duhon forced to check in. the bulls are already in foul trouble.

delay of game warning called on chicago. 

noc reaches in on arenas as he goes to make his turnaround. skiles pissed but this one was legit. hits both at the line;19-17.


----------



## El Chapu

8-5 

Advantage: Wizards


----------



## chifaninca

Chandler made the chump again. He is so offensively challenged we should get him a handicaped plaque for the offensive end.


----------



## shagmopdog

Ad........

We have to stop Etan Thomas now


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Hinrich's got to be in this game. HE'S GOT TO BE IN THIS GAME!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Listen to this crowd. Wow.


----------



## such sweet thunder

duhon misses his first three of the game. chandler wildly bat s the ball. wiz control the board.

arenas misses a quick shot.

chandler stripped by haywood. 

arenas shakes duhon; stops on a dime and sinks a jumper. wiz on a 6-0 run. 19-19.

hinrich to davis in the corner. misses the wide open jumper.

jamison rushes a jumper. noc draws a foul on the flop off the ball. 

noc goes to the line for 2. fans showing their love. makes 1-2. chi 20-19.


----------



## such sweet thunder

"andres still struggles with the english language. much as i do." walton's funny.

hughes on the put back. noc travels but is bailed out on a reach in foul. goes to the line for another two.

time out on the floor. chi 21-20.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben's passiveness is hurting us out there now. Stop passing the damn ball!


----------



## bullet

The Wizards need to punch us for us to get the call - that sucks!


----------



## shagmopdog

The Wizards Crowd Pisses My Off So Much With Their Ignorance..

stop Boooing When The Foul On You Is Obvious


----------



## Future

I'd rather see Pargo in there for Duhon right now... especially if Duhon isn't 100 percent. Wizards keep leavin him open on the perimeter because he can't shoot. Make an adjustment Skiles.


----------



## T.Shock

Early observations...

1.Gordon is being smothered by the bigger Hughes and has made a couple of bad passes

2.Nocioni is bringing it. Having a very good 1st quarter.

3.That might be the worst charging call by any referee ever. Haywood was in the air, slanted to the side, inside the arc and hit Kirk in the head. That ref should be slapped upside his ugly *** head.


----------



## Killuminati

I hate when the refs decide the outcome of games so early. Good thing Othella finally is out though because Haywood was eating him up in the post. Wouldn't have happened if EC was there.


----------



## bullet

8-4 wizs rebounding??? again


----------



## chifaninca

Ben's gotta step it up tonight. I don't want to hear about him deserving crap. It's the playoffs, everyone there deserves something.

Once again, playing Hinrich outta position has him on the bench with foul trouble. Duhon moving like AD. AD moving at glacial pace. Harrington trying to play himself out of a new contract. Noc can't hit a [email protected]

Gonna be a long night.


----------



## chifaninca

Does Ben know this is the playoffs?


----------



## ChiBron

Noce has come to play tonight. He's keeping us close.


----------



## shagmopdog

chifaninca said:


> Ben's gotta step it up tonight. I don't want to hear about him deserving crap. It's the playoffs, everyone there deserves something.
> 
> Once again, playing Hinrich outta position has him on the bench with foul trouble. Duhon moving like AD. AD moving at glacial pace. Harrington trying to play himself out of a new contract. Noc can't hit a [email protected]
> 
> Gonna be a long night.


Its because Kirk gets no respect from refs yet.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Noc is trying to send a birthday gift to Washington I see.


----------



## such sweet thunder

noc hits 1-2; 21-21 tie game.

arenas misses a long jumper. washington's shot selection still sucks.

double dribble on ben gordon. he's struggling today in the starting lineup.

pargo checks in. gordon did not a get a shot off. 

duhon with a long rebound.

noc at the top of the key forcing the issue. hes got a 11 in the first!

hughes answers. 

chandler in the block. hold on thomas; his first. bulls go to the line again. hits both chi 25-23.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies

On the plus side, Skiles appears to have Tazered Nocioni before tonight's game again.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Geez I cringe when Tyson puts it on the floor and tries to go the hole

I love the lad ..but he just creates fear when he's trying to go iso


----------



## HuejMinitZ

I like drawing fouls on their bigs.


----------



## JRose5

Make up call there, we'll take it.
:laugh:

2 on Thomas.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Bad call blocking foul on Thomas. The refs are just calling too much.


----------



## bullet

finally we got a bailout call


----------



## shagmopdog

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> On the plus side, Skiles appears to have Tazered Nocioni before tonight's game again.


Lol Tazered!


----------



## ChiBron

WOW....TC got bailed out there. His offensive moves are just....ugh.


----------



## such sweet thunder

hughes trying to exploit his mismath on noc. no good. tyson drives wildly into the lane. bailed out on a foul by thomas. bad call. but thomas checks out with two. 12th ft attmept by chicago. chi 26-23.


----------



## ChiBron

FTs saved us at the end there. We attempted 13! Must say the refs were rather generous to us after 2-3 really bad calls on us.

D has been very solid. They're shooting jumpers.


----------



## such sweet thunder

arenas gets a shot off with solid help d from chandler. 

pargo misses an ff balanced jumper. 

jamison misses a shot at the end of the quarter. bulls with their first lead in the series at the end of one. chi 26-23. tough game.


----------



## shagmopdog

I like how the Wiz seem clueless on how to play with us pressing them. They just don't look right slowed down.


----------



## JRose5

SPMJ said:


> WOW....TC got bailed out there. His offensive moves are just....ugh.


Agreed, I cringe every time he gets the ball near the post.
Its good to see him drawing fouls, but when he doesn't, its just ugly. 
If he must shoot, I'd rather see his jumper.


----------



## bullet

Chapu with a great 1st Q.

Hope Ben wakes up , he's been frustrated with TO's.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Bad call blocking foul on Thomas. The refs are just calling too much.


I thought it was fair ... I had a look at the reverse angle and he wasn't square or set.. he was sliding slightly.


----------



## El Chapu

Good first quarter.

Thumbs up:
Chapu aggresive play, although it look like the Wizards scored a lot against him.
Kirk.

Thumbs down:
Gordon. No scoring, no PG ability.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Let's go Bulls.. 3 more solid quarters!!


----------



## remlover

Is this a dream? Are the Bulls finally playing defense? Great way to start off the game.


----------



## futuristxen

excellent start for the Bullies. About time we got a game started off right. Tyson needs to stay on the floor. Out of foul trouble.

Noce had a good first quarter. He needs to continue to attack and not settle for the jumpshot. And make sure he gets back for the rebounds.

Keep holding Washington to one shot. And we'll be doing good.


----------



## Killuminati

Say what you want about TC's offensive skills but at least he's going to the rim and drawing fouls. All AD and Othella do is shoot jumpers leaving Wizards big men relatively foul-free.


----------



## El Chapu

I dont agree. I think Tyson was very good on that last play when Etan was called for the D foul. He somehow avoided making contact, making a lateral movement.


----------



## chifaninca

bullet said:


> Chapu with a great 1st Q.
> 
> Hope Ben wakes up , he's been frustrated with TO's.



Yeah, that college experience is really coming through tonight.

Let's hope Ben relaxes, realizes that he can shoot and just needs to stay in front of his guy on D.

Also, the Refs are way too involved in this game already.


----------



## Shabadoo

Nice game offensively for Nocioni. Kirk was doing a great job too on penetration and defence, before he got in foul trouble.

Is it just me or was Nocioni getting killed on D? It seems like Jamison shot on him almost every play (and missed). He got crossed bad in a mis-match the Hughes, too.

Gordon looked amateurish.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Pargo up to his old tricks.


----------



## jnrjr79

It's been like that all series really. I don't know why Tyson doesn't take it to the rack more, b/c he always seems to get fouled.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

If the Wizards do not have a 30 point quarter tonight, I'll be happy on some level.


----------



## ChiBron

Pargo!

Glad to see Duhon start the 2nd qtr on the bench. I like his D but he's a liability on the other end of the court. Even more so then he usually is.


----------



## Future

Hinrich needs to stop tryin to help on Arenas... he is leavin Dixon wide open!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

We've got to keep Dixon from getting any space. He's hot again.


----------



## such sweet thunder

gilbert arenas has problems with his wrist and has only shot 1-6 in the first quarter.

chanlder forced to rush a jumper as the shot clock winds down. no good but ad with the tip in.

jamison answers with a long deuce.

pargo with a 3! you can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him.

dixon sinks an open 3. hinrich wasn't even guarding him.

bulls turn the ball over.

arenas misses the long jumper. wiz control the board, and dixon sinks another jumper.

hinrich silences the crowd with a cold blooded deuce.

this feels like a college game with the constant intensity and quick lead changes. 

timeout washington. chi 33-30; 9:21 in the second.


----------



## shagmopdog

Did Kirk get hit in the face? because he has a bruise under his right eye.

I think Tyson helping out at the top of the key then quickly getting back down low is great.


----------



## bullet

Gotta rough up on Hughes around the basket , he's been rebounding way to much this series.


----------



## JRose5

"Its over, its over... The game I mean."

:laugh:


----------



## El Chapu

Shabadoo said:


> Is it just me or was Nocioni getting killed on D? It seems like Jamison shot on him almost every play (and missed). He got crossed bad in a mis-match the Hughes, too.


That is what I said in my previous post. However, you have to give Jamison some credit; he is hitting everything from outside. Chapu is giving him that shot, maybe its time to get a little bit closer.


----------



## shagmopdog

Skiles does not want Wash to get any paint pts. We keep putting bigs that play d in.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Ty MUST lead the league in defensive 3 second calls.


----------



## JRose5

Thunderbird Baby Hook!


----------



## chifaninca

jnrjr79 said:


> It's been like that all series really. I don't know why Tyson doesn't take it to the rack more, b/c he always seems to get fouled.



Well, probably because when he doesn't fumble it away or have it stripped, he bricks it off the backboard.


----------



## shagmopdog

JRose5 said:


> Thunderbird Baby Hook!


I really like the way Funderburke plays. I've never seen him slacking off, and his D is pretty darn good too.


----------



## ChiBron

Jamison hits the sort of shots that really p*ss me off.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Noc! God bless him but the young man just tries to do too much. It's not always a bad thing I guess though...


----------



## bullet

Jamison killing us tonight , hitting from everywhere. well , he must , since he said the series is over.

Pargo another 3!!


----------



## ChiBron

When the clock's ticking down.....ain't nobody like PARGO!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

I'm very proud of how hard and well we're playing. We're bringing it on the road.


----------



## shagmopdog

Does Noc talk trash? or is it just sometimes people just hate how he plays real hard defense? That last foul on him was definatley on purpose.


----------



## ChiBron

Pargo 

Loving how we're forcing them into tough jumpshots from the very beginning.


----------



## bullet

pARGO TAKING ON bENS ROLE. hE CAN REALLY SHOOT!


----------



## futuristxen

Putting Pargo in early looks like a stroke of genius on Skiles part right now.

I'm a bit worried with the type of shots pargo is taking, if he starts missing. But so long as he is making them, what can you say?


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Man, our lineups are ridiculous! How we ever won 47 games is beyond me.


----------



## bullet

Hughes offensive board again :curse:


----------



## ChiBron

Offensive rebounds :sigh:

Its been like that EVERY game.


----------



## JRose5

Here come the offensive boards.
You can't give that **** up.


----------



## futuristxen

God. All these time outs...


----------



## such sweet thunder

blake left open but misses a long jumper. good entry to haywood. quick passes to jeffries and he draws the foul. will go to the line. bulls 40-35. timeout on the floor. 

haywood has been showing a lot this series. is he in a contract year?


----------



## such sweet thunder

bullet said:


> pARGO TAKING ON bENS ROLE. hE CAN REALLY SHOOT!


 typing in the dark?


----------



## ChiBron

Griffin's offensively skills aren't really that bad(he's shown some nice moves this series). If only he didn't move like a turtle. DAMN he just hit another jumper!


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies

Is this the playoff series that was supposed to be a wash? This board is so manic-depressive. Up one game and it's bring on the Heat, down one game and the series is a wash. :biggrin: 



shagmopdog said:


> Lol Tazered!


I unfortunately can't take credit for the "Somone used a Tazer on Nocioni!" idea, although I would love to. :laugh: I heard it in one of the papers after Game 1 when Noci went ballistic.


----------



## bullet

Grif with the vet move for score and foul!!


----------



## qwerty

Griffin with a bank off the glass going for the three point play. Good.


----------



## such sweet thunder

blake drives to the hoop. great d by tyson to contest the shot and not pickyp the foul.

griffin draws the foul and sinks the bucket. will go to the line for the and one. hits the ft. chi 43-36.

poor shot by hughes and bulls come the other way.

griffin with another bucket in the paint. crowd is stunnned.

areas with another quick pull up jumper. that is a tough move. chi 45-38.

hinrich breaks down the d and dishes to ty for an easy layup. chi 47-38.


----------



## bullet

Kirk with his 6th ast!!

Ben in


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Funderburke just stole us some big minutes. Nice job big guy.


----------



## shagmopdog

It seems like skiles is using a lot more vets tonight.


----------



## Future

Shoulda just left Funderburke in... AD makes a stupid play right when he gets in.


----------



## ChiBron

Great job by Pargo. Claps for him :clap: :clap: 

Great pass by Arenas.


----------



## ChiBron

Another turnover by BG :curse:. That's 5 for him I believe.

WTF is he doing? . Is he thinking straight?


----------



## such sweet thunder

jeffries sneaks inside. fed with a quick pass. hits a turnarond layup and draws the foul. sinks the and one. chi 47-41.

wiz switch to zone. it would be nice to see gordon hit something here.

ug. hughes strips gordon and gets the breakaway layup. 

hughes with another steal this time on chandler.

chandler lays him out! good foul!

flagrant one and on the side.


----------



## JRose5

Flagrant?

:laugh:


----------



## Future

God damn Gordon... lookin like crap.... and I love the foul by Tyson..... it better not be a flagrant.


----------



## Killuminati

Uhh pull Gordon! The guy looks stumped out there.


----------



## shagmopdog

Tyson had to foul so he fouled hard. Maybe they will think twice before going hard again.


----------



## bullet

2 straight stls by Hughes and flagrent on Tyson! :curse:


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow, flagrant on Tyson.

Screw it. No easy hoops tonight. Don't like it? Go home.


----------



## futuristxen

Ben laying a stinkeroo.
And Chandler losing his goddamn mind.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Why is that a flagrant foul? Just because it's hard? It was all body on body.


----------



## JRose5

Future said:


> Shoulda just left Funderburke in... AD makes a stupid play right when he gets in.


I agree, I was impressed with Funderburke's play, and AD has yet to impress me this series.


----------



## greekbullsfan

what a stupid foul by tyson,he could blocked hughes,i liked though :biggrin:


----------



## chifaninca

Sit Gordon. He's useless right now. He might as well throw a Wizards jersey on.


Pargo contributing so much more.

Also, why no love for Funderburke and run for AD? AD is pathetic.

Come on Bulls!!!!! We can take this one.


----------



## Future

Gordon needs to step the hell up.... if he makes another TO, I could see Skiles benching him for a long *** time.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Emotional!


----------



## shagmopdog

JRose5 said:


> I agree, I was impressed with Funderburke's play, and AD has yet to impress me this series.


I agree about AD. My sig voices my opinion


----------



## such sweet thunder

SPMJ said:


> Another turnover by BG :curse:. That's 5 for him I believe.
> 
> WTF is he doing? . Is he thinking straight?


 gordon just doesn't do well with change. i'm quite sure i agree with skiles' decision to start him.


----------



## ChiBron

Gordon's too predetermined out there. If he makes up his mind to shoot, he'll shoot regardless of anything. But tonight, He's playing to pass(GOD knows Y), and we can obviously see the results. Stick to shooting, kid.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

They need to run Gordon off a screen and get him a shot. He can't dribble tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

It looks like starting has really taken Gordon out of his game.

Maybe that wasn't such a good move after all. :whoknows:


----------



## HuejMinitZ

I'm In A Glass Case Of Emotion!


----------



## El Chapu

Come on guys, that was indeed a flagrant foul. The other day someone was asking for a hard foul? THere you have one.

Where is Ben? Is he playing tonight? WTF!!

:curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder

snap -- that ariel view of the tyson check was hilarious. he just layed him out.


----------



## bullet

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why is that a flagrant foul? Just because it's hard? It was all body on body.


On replay it was clear it was flagrent


----------



## Killuminati

Lord, Bill Walton is a pansy. No place in basketball for physical stuff? Go home you ***** loser.


----------



## bullet

9-0 run by wizards , I'm pissed


----------



## JRose5

That's a foul?

Cmon.


----------



## Future

AD MAKES THE WORST FOULS!! Keep Funderburke in... AD is a moron... im sick of his ****!


----------



## shagmopdog

AD continues his awful defense.


----------



## ChiBron

Nice help, AD . U suck.


----------



## JRose5

Flagrant on Jamison?
Come on, that looked kind of rough didnt it?


:laugh:


----------



## Big_CKansas

Get the ball in Hinrich's hands!!!

He is the only one who seems to know what he is doing out there when the ball in in his hands.


----------



## such sweet thunder

arenas sheds duhon. drives the lain for the bucket and the foul. i'm not sure i like duhon's defense on arenas. there may be a little too much history there.

gilbert hits the and one. wiz first lead? 47-48.

chandler cuts in to the paint. bailed out by another foul. goes to show you what happens when you go hard to the rack. chandler hits both fts. chi 49-48.


----------



## chifaninca

Griffin proving there is a more useless player than Reiner on the Bulls squad.


----------



## jnrjr79

Halftime won't come soon enough. Need to calm the crowd.


----------



## shagmopdog

Why take Kirk out? Take out Duhon and his bad back.


----------



## ChiBron

We just can't secure the rebounds.

Skiles puts Pargo back in. Kirk sits.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

such sweet thunder said:


> arenas sheds duhon. drives the lain for the bucket and the foul. i'm not sure i like duhon's defense on arenas. there may be a little too much history there.
> 
> gilbert hits the and one. wiz first lead? 47-48.
> 
> chandler cuts in to the paint. bailed out by another foul. goes to show you what happens when you go hard to the rack. chandler hits both fts. chi 49-48.


No one should ever foul Chandler because he'd never make the shot he's taking.


----------



## jnrjr79

chifaninca said:


> Griffin proving there is a more useless player than Reiner on the Bulls squad.



I'm not fan of Griff, but 5 minutes ago he had two huge scores back to back.


----------



## chifaninca

Chandler should shut the hell up


----------



## ChiBron

Pargo :laugh:

His confidence is untouchable right now.


----------



## jnrjr79

Pargo!!!

Keep his minutes up tonight!. Ben's playing poorly and Duhon's hurting.


----------



## truebluefan

Air Pargo


----------



## bullet

Tyson with the strong move , he should do it more.

And Hughes killing us is old news.

Pargo another 3p. He has to stay.


----------



## Future

Great D by Griff! Pargo is makin up for BG's ****ty play bigtime!


----------



## ChiBron

Bulls ball! There's still time left.

C'mon Pargo!

Heads up play by Griff btw.


----------



## chifaninca

jnrjr79 said:


> I'm not fan of Griff, but 5 minutes ago he had two huge scores back to back.



Even a blind squirrel finds a nut.


griffin is awful. He's running around afraid to take a shot. We are already offensively challend with Chandler in.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

I would like to make a mandate that Neil Funk only convey excitement in his tone of voice when it is good for the Bulls. Otherwise, it is just crushing.


----------



## such sweet thunder

haywood with a tough shot on chandler. 

griffin tires to answer. no good and haywood draws the board.

bulls cant control the rebound. off funderburke out of bounds to the wiz.

hinrich to the bench in foul trouble. ug.

wiz throw the ball away. 8 turnovers for the wiz.

duhon. with the ball at the top of the key. passes around the perimiter. cuts in to the paint. gets separation. misses the layup. but chandler dunks the follow.

larry hughes with a long bucket.

pargo hits a 3 going 2 for 1. chi 54-52.

wild scrum at the end of the half. 



great game. chi 54-52. 

Walton: "so much heart, and so much discipline."


----------



## truebluefan

I was hoping that the bulls would come to play. That is the way they have played all season. We may still lose the game, but I bet you we will be in the game until the end! 

Gordon is not "into the the game" yet.


----------



## bullet

why did'nt Duhon at least try to shoot - his back???


----------



## shagmopdog

Could Funderburke be the missing link to this playoff series. hes like Deng except he cant play O like Deng. He's also by far out playing AD on defense.


----------



## futuristxen

Good first half there overall. Just stay focused Baby Bulls. Tyson came to play today.

And I'm sorry, but I'm not sure I want to see much more of Gordon tonight. Unless Pargo cools off. Gordon is bringing nothing.


----------



## JRose5

chifaninca said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut.
> 
> 
> griffin is awful. He's running around afraid to take a shot. We are already offensively challend with Chandler in.


Normally I would agree, but those two buckets he had in a row were pretty huge, not to mention they were both really smart plays.
I don't like him handling the ball as much as he had to after that, but he's been playing fine so far today.

Even had a nice hustle play at the end there to break up their last play of the half.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

I don't know how it looks cuz I'm stuck here at work listening to the game, but it sounds eerily similar to Game 3. We were close at the half and then they came out and blew the tires off in the third. I hope Skiles has the half time speech of his coaching career here.


----------



## jnrjr79

chifaninca said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut.
> 
> 
> griffin is awful. He's running around afraid to take a shot. We are already offensively challend with Chandler in.



I hate to break it to you, but we're offensively challenged with most lineups we play.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

BTW, I think Hinrich has to play the entire second half...agreed?


----------



## ChiBron

truebluefan said:


> Gordon is not "into the the game" yet.


Thank God for Pargo man. 

Hopefully somebody tells Ben what this game means. I can't remember him playing worse then he just played in the 1st half.


----------



## JRose5

futuristxen said:


> And I'm sorry, but I'm not sure I want to see much more of Gordon tonight. Unless Pargo cools off. Gordon is bringing nothing.


I gotta agree, at least right now. Gordon's turnovers have been very costly, because they're all near half court so its an instant fast break.

As long as Pargo keeps his shot selection reasonable, I'm happy with his play.
He has to make sure to take the shots where his feet are square and he's not coming off the drible, those are the ones he knocks down.


----------



## Future

I hope Ben Gordon comes out like a man on a mission in the 3rd.... he needs to quit the TOs.... start lookin for his shot.


----------



## bullet

Ben completely out of it with 5 TO's. Starting him is a failed experiment.

Funderburke getting some burn tonight and he's been ok.

Grif and Pargo playing well. so is Kirk.


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls win the first half, gotta win the second half.

Important stat beyond the score - No Bulls with 3 fouls entering the second half!

Chandler and Gordon with 1 foul each - should allow for more playing time. Gordon must wake up and play like he is more than capable of. hinrich should get more time as well.

Atleast they did what they had to, which was come out from the start with an urgency and commitment.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Griffin is a solid 10th man. He's helped us in 2 games now this series.

Man... Pargo... unreal.

Gordon looks bamboozled out there.

We're playing with fire. I like it.

Honestly... with the way Pargo is playing... Gordon should not see the court again until Pargo cools off.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I have to say Larry Hughes is awesome

He just went into overdrive to finish the 2nd 

I definately think he has "arrived" as an NBA player

I'm glad Tyson hammered him though on that flagrant

Bill Walton is a boob. No place for it my arse

It was a good hard foul


----------



## ChiBron

That 1st half should be embarassing enough for Ben to come out blazing in the 3rd qtr. I think he'll start the 3rd qtr. Skiles will give him a chance to somewhat redeem himself and make a contribution.


----------



## truebluefan

Everyone is playing well except Gordon and Duhon is trying but he is hurt. If Gordon comes around, the bulls win. 

Arenas is not having an :"arenas type" game.


----------



## bulls2xk

wow whats going on with Gordon 5 TOs??

Pargo -- as long as he takes good shots he shud stay in


----------



## kukoc4ever

Hughes is a stud. I'd like him on the Bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79

Do we think Skiles has Gordon playing to start the 2nd half?


----------



## bullet

seems like starting messed up with Bens Rythem completely.

Bulls shooting 0.514 fg% and Wizards 0.442%

On the Boards Wizs lead 19-17

Tyson is our only force in rebounding , this game is do or die , he should play lots since he has only 1 PF.

Keep Pargo and Kirk in.


----------



## greekbullsfan

Oh man i 'm so nervous ,i;m more nervous even when i had sex for my first time with my woman :biggrin:


----------



## El Chapu

jnrjr79 said:


> Do we think Skiles has Gordon playing to start the 2nd half?


Yes.


----------



## croco

Jannero Pargo is unreal, first, second and third option from three-point land. 

If we keep the pressure on Arenas and box out better on the glass, we can win it.


----------



## JRose5

greekbullsfan said:


> Oh man i 'm so nervous ,i;m more nervous even when i had sex for my first time with my woman :biggrin:


I believe the proper term is a "ewe".


----------



## Pay Ton

It's a little distressing to know that what is considered a "great first half" by the Bulls only has them up by 2.

Anyways, for the people saying Gordon should be benched...why? If he is ever going to learn in these big game situations we have to let him stay in and find his way out of his slump. That is what all superstars do. It can only benefit him in the end, and us as well. Preserverance is a very underrated quality that I would enjoy for our players to have. As of this series they haven't showed much. 

So we might as well force it out of them.


----------



## such sweet thunder

that was a little strange. i'm wondering if duhon didn't realize how much time was actually left. everyone was walking off the court so you would assume there were less then .3 without checking. i'm not ready to rack it up to du being scared to ruin his shooting percentage.


----------



## Future

greekbullsfan said:


> Oh man i 'm so nervous ,i;m more nervous even when i had sex for my first time with my woman :biggrin:


LMAO

You're always good for 'Too Much Information' comments. 

:laugh:


----------



## HuejMinitZ

We're all in glass cases of emotion!!!


----------



## Xantos

Were is Ben right now?? He hasn't showed up for this game! He comes in and almost instantly turns the ball over consecutively, which sparked the Wizards run to end the 2nd! Hopefully he will arrive before the end of the game...Think Game 5 might have affected him?? 

As far as Chandler, the "boneheaded" fouls need to stop! If you want to stop him from scoring, then wrap him up! We need this game and we need him on the floor!

Pargo...I've always liked. Earlier this year, I posted that all this kid needs is a chance to settle in on a team. Sad thing is, he may not be a Bull after this season....Hopefully he will get his chance if not here then somewhere.

Griffin...Just solid as usual.

We cannot allow them to run, and we have to cut down on the careless turnovers! They feed off of that! 

I still can't call this one, we been here before with this team at the MCI center. Played well and folded in the 4th. Hopefully we can shake those daemons tonight!


Go Bulls!


----------



## such sweet thunder

kukoc4ever said:


> Hughes is a stud. I'd like him on the Bulls.


 you wonder how good hughes would look if he were palying in a real system surrounded by strong defenders. he'd be damn impressive on the bulls.


----------



## Future

Wow, Gordon benched... interesting move.


----------



## futuristxen

such sweet thunder said:


> that was a little strange. i'm wondering if duhon didn't realize how much time was actually left. everyone was walking off the court so you would assume there were less then .3 without checking. i'm not ready to rack it up to du being scared to ruin his shooting percentage.


I would chalk it up to him having a bad back and not wanting to hurt it worse by heaving a shot up.


----------



## jnrjr79

Du starting for Ben


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Off to a great start!


----------



## Future

Why Duhon? I wasn't impressed by him at all in the first half....


----------



## bullet

common - Jefferies for 3 , thats like his 1st ever

again TO after TO


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls having a chicken bone moment to start the third


----------



## jnrjr79

Duhon probably starting b/c he's the normal starter.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls looking rattled to start the third.


----------



## shagmopdog

Harringtons in again and now were doing bad. Get him out.


----------



## bullet

Du nice 3p


----------



## jnrjr79

Wiz look sharp in the first couple minutes.


----------



## ChiBron

Duhon makes a 3, but our offense just doesn't look good with him handling the ball.

Wizards are pulling shots out of their butt to start this qtr.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Noc makes up for his last bonehead move


----------



## HuejMinitZ

We must defend. We must defend. I don't care how many 3s we hit, we've got to defend!


----------



## bullet

Chapu has the touch tonight , thats good as long as he keeps it and does'nt push it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Tickets available for Game 7...

:bsmile:


----------



## shagmopdog

AD is bad


----------



## Future

Ad Sucks!!! Dunk The Ball!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Geez, Davis. What an awful night.


----------



## ChiBron

AD is retarded.


----------



## bullet

Kirk says u don't D close - I'll hit the 3p


----------



## chifaninca

Get Duhon out. He's giving it his all, but he's dying.


----------



## Pay Ton

This tempo favors Washington...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

AD will be running laps for missing a layup.

Kirk's 3 nice.

Great stop.

AD nice tap out.

And AD with a crap shot.

Foul bails them out.

Kirk is DA MAN!


----------



## bullet

Othella fighting aggressively now on the offensive board.

Great run By Bullies


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's played a super game tonight.

Timeout Wizards!

Kirk b****!


----------



## Future

Hinrich is playin like a man on a mission. I like what I'm seeing from him.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

I still just want to see stops. Get stops!

The most painful aspect of the past three games has been our ineptitude on defense. I just want our club to be redeemed in that respect.


----------



## mizenkay

it's not over until the captain _says_ it's over!


:rock: :laugh:


----------



## shagmopdog

SPMJ said:


> AD is retarded.


That right there sums up his play in this whole playoff series


----------



## greekbullsfan

our defence is great,noce is saving all the loose balls and kirk is superb


----------



## JRose5

Alright, gotta keep this up.

We can't get enticed into playing their tempo.


----------



## futuristxen

Hinrich is the best player on the floor tonight.
We are getting a glimpse of a star I think tonight.

Keep it up Bullies. Let's try and get some more breathing room on these mofos.


----------



## chifaninca

In the spirit of the Kentucy Derby Weekend, can we take AD out to pasture and get him out of his (and our) misery?


----------



## bullet

Kirk with 17 pts and 7 asts + 2 blks!!

But no rbds (not complaining) - Wizards backcourt outrebounding ours badly


----------



## bulls2xk

what the hell is AD doing ??

Hinrich !!


----------



## Killuminati

Kirk and Noc playing superb. Duhon also doing well despite his injury. Could see Pargo or Ben if he keeps limping out there though.


----------



## bulls2xk

jeffries another three?!?!??!? whats going on


----------



## Future

AD is such a liability out there....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Red...Due..lets not talk about Miami just yet. Bad Mojo.

Like that bad 3


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Othella = garbage.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Duhon = triumph


----------



## such sweet thunder

The Lawrence Funderburke era has officially began.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Dammit O Do Something You Bum!


----------



## bulls2xk

get othella out!!


----------



## bullet

Jefferies with another 3p - thats terrible!

Great hustle by Duhon to get the ball.

Bulls getting aggressive on offensive board to get some 2nd chances


----------



## chifaninca

Duhon is the Anti-Harrington. Earning a contract and playing well in clutch


----------



## shagmopdog

Dear Scott Skiles, 

Please stop playing Othello over Tyson


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Othella misses from point blank again...

Jesus. He's tall enough that his upper reach alone ain't THAT far from the basket.


----------



## ChiBron

Our bigs(AD, O and TC) can't make clean layups to save their lives.

Duhon's saves O's butt, but he still can't convert the FT's :curse:


----------



## bullet

Othella scoreless???

even not from FT line


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Kirkus maximus!


----------



## chifaninca

He called "Bank" I heard it.


----------



## bullet

Kirk with the lucky bank shot


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk banks it 

That's when u know things are going ur way.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Can anyone ever bank a shot in without a damn stupid "call glass" comment?


----------



## bulls2xk

KIRK is on FIRE!!


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich is on fire, this guy's a stud.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's flat out dominating right now.

Up 10 :banana:

GO BULLS!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Kirk is so freaking hot right now he's going to give himself a suntan!


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Get tough!!!


----------



## JRose5

Another assist for the Captain, is that 8 or 9?

(He's expendable.)


----------



## Geoshnas2005

lets Take This Back To The Uc!


----------



## chifaninca

TB - you gotta find humor, especially when it benefits you.


----------



## shagmopdog

Hinrich as been great every game so far.


----------



## bullet

As I said before the series and before every game and after every loss - rebounding is the Key for us , we can and should dominate the boards , and in all losses we did'nt!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati

What a different team the Bulls are tonight compared to the last 3 games. It's like night and day. Our defense is also much, MUCH better tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I dont' care what the score is -- this is game is at a perilous position.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Does anybody else suspect Gilbert Arenas is involved in some kind of point shaving scheme?


----------



## bullet

Chapu with the crazy aggressive rebound.

Wizards only shooting with a hand in the face , as they should


----------



## ChiBron

CSN 

U don't show replays when the play is going on!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Kirk's going to get a double double without a board. That's an unusual way to do it, but I'll take it.


----------



## shagmopdog

HuejMinitZ said:


> Does anybody else suspect Gilbert Arenas is involved in some kind of point shaving scheme?


Why would you say that?


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Ad Sucks!


----------



## ChiBron

AD's hopeless.


----------



## JRose5

Davis, nice.
:|


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Damn. O foul on AD


----------



## jnrjr79

AGAHGAGHAAGH the 2nd blown charge call with the man in the arc. Jesus. So easy.


----------



## bullet

Scola was right - he told Chapu he'd have a good game. I hope he was right about Bulls winning too.

AD with a bonehead play


----------



## bbertha37

That's two charges against us where the defender's feet have clearly been in the restricted area.


----------



## Future

They are callin some BULL**** OFFENSIVE FOULS!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Tyson misses point blank. He is 7 freaking feet tall. He can practically put it in on tiptoe.


----------



## ChiBron

If we lose this game, look no further then our bigs' inability to make point blank layups. O, AD and TC :sigh:

We need to calm down on O now! 

Kirk needs to calm these guyz down.


----------



## jnrjr79

Was Pargo's man in the arc, too?


----------



## bullet

That was not an offensive by Pargo , defenders both sandwidged him


----------



## Geoshnas2005

i Hate Ruffin And His Big *** Head!


----------



## futuristxen

Questionable charge calls there. Smart play on the Wizards part though. The refs are calling the flop.


----------



## shagmopdog

AD may lose this game for us. We should toss Funderburke back in.


----------



## JRose5

Where the hell are you going Pargo?


----------



## Xantos

I tell ya what AD's legs are just about DONE! How is he gonna make through another year????


----------



## Future

Jack Niece or however u spell his **** name is screwin us over and giving Washington momentum with that crap he is calling on the Bulls... give me a break.


----------



## Killuminati

Our forwards cannot dunk the ball. Tyson and his damn small hands have hurt us on more than one occasion and Davis just can't jump at his age. Frustrating beyond belief when we miss those easy chances. :curse:


----------



## bullet

rebounding in the 2nd half

Bulls lead 12-5!!!!!!!

to win , we gotta keep controlling the boards

Will Ben wake on the 4th is the million dollar question???


----------



## Xantos

SOMEBODY PLEASE WORK WITH TYSON IN THE OFF SEASON!!! Why in HELL can't this kid score easy buckets!!!! He makes the HARD ones, and misses the easy ones!!!!


----------



## Future

Ok put Gordon in, thats enough of Pargo.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Somebody's gotta start hitting shots.


----------



## bullet

what a blk by AD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5

Ok, I will give Davis that, that was sick.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Man, looking lost out on O of the break.


----------



## Xantos

OOPS I take that back about AD!


----------



## ChiBron

Ball goes through AD's hands again. Jesus :sigh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

lost lost lost on O


----------



## bullet

Good pass by Kirk , bad hands by AD!


----------



## shagmopdog

Noc will make a bigger impact now than AD


----------



## ChiBron

They can't hit anything, but we keep bailing them out by blowling layups on the other end.


----------



## JRose5

Look at Arenas whining after he airballed that.


----------



## bulls2xk

ok really how many layups missed now?!?!?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Tyson another miss from 2 feet away.

Remember, that's like a "normal" size guy playing on a 9 foot rim.


----------



## bullet

Great hustle play in paint by Bullies, keep it up!


----------



## ChiBron

Some of the shots Dixon throws up :laugh:

I don't know how Eddie Jordan lets him get away with that.


----------



## Future

Our defense is playin great... I hope they keep it up cuz the O is invisble. Chandler missed some point black layups under the hoop...but he is makin up for it with his D and rebounding... and AD sucks...


----------



## JRose5

Make some layups!

6 point lead going into the 4th.
Lets hold on to that.

Bring me to ABC on Sunday!


----------



## futuristxen

We got lucky there at the end, we went cold and the wizards did too.

I think Pargo has cooled off now. Maybe time to give Gordon another shot?


----------



## chifaninca

OK, we need to win the 4th quarter. 

We need to keep up the intensity especially on the defensive end and rebounding. Oh yeah, and no body pass the ball to AD or Harrington. Tonight they have been horriBULL.


----------



## bullet

Bulls take on the boards in the 3rd to lead 15-7.

I'm starting to believe there might be a game 7!


----------



## futuristxen

And was anyone else worried about those rebounds we gave up to close out the third?

I hope the Bulls aren't losing their focus when they need it most.


----------



## JRose5

futuristxen said:


> We got lucky there at the end, we went cold and the wizards did too.
> 
> I think Pargo has cooled off now. Maybe time to give Gordon another shot?


I woulda liked to get him some time at the end of the 3rd there, try to get him warm before the 4th.

I wouldn't start him in the 4th, but bring him in if Pargo is still cold.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

we Need Ben,kirk,tyson,noch And Pargo In For The Rest Of The Game!


----------



## Future

We gotta give Gordon another chance to redeem himself.... Pargo has gotten cold.


----------



## Killuminati

Whew good thing Wizards got cold as soon as we did. Bring Gordon in Skiles, I'm sure he's learned his lesson and we need the offense.


----------



## ChiBron

futuristxen said:


> We got lucky there at the end, we went cold and the wizards did too.
> 
> I think Pargo has cooled off now. Maybe time to give Gordon another shot?


I wouldn't mind Gordon starting the 4th now. Pargo looks a little tired and Washington is making Kirk pass the ball after his hot stretch. He needs another scorer out there now.


----------



## LuolDeng

Its Do Or Die Time
How Bad Do You Want To Win? Balls To The Wall Right Now

Play Defense Like You've Never Done It Before


Lets Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xantos

Well this is it! Got to close this thing out! I think the Wizards a shaken a little......But it still the MCI Center! If it's one time we get on there, Jesus let it be now!!! 

Take care of Business BULLS!


----------



## bullet

If we think about it - we're in a good position in the game with no Eddy , No Deng , Half Duhon , and no Ben (Ben even being a minus factor with 5 TO's) , plus Othella has'nt scored.

I hope Ben makes up for it in 4th. But I'm not sure Skiles will play him?!


----------



## Big_CKansas

We own fourth quarters! 

Send it back to Chicago!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Ben in to start the 4th.

If this was a Hollywood movie...


----------



## ChiBron

Now they're getting all the loose balls. Their garbage men are beating ours.


----------



## JRose5

Gotta grab those loose balls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

What in the hell was that? Glad it worked...


----------



## bullet

Chapu with a bonehead play that worked

Kirk great D


----------



## JRose5

Great defense by Kirk.


Adrian Griffin with the steal and the J!


----------



## qwerty

What about ****ing griffin tonight?!?!?!?


----------



## chifaninca

Griffin huge. My apologies to him!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

AG making them look good. Nice steal and a bucket


----------



## bullet

Terrible call against Kirk - awful

Grif is such a fighter , and he does it with no knees


----------



## Pay Ton

Ben should play in the 4th quarter by all means. He's been vicious in the 4th all season, and single handedly won games for us. 

If he plays bad, fine. At least he'll learn from this. Gotta remember he's a rook.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

more slop. not so lucky this time


----------



## qwerty

I knew that jamison trey was going in right when it was passed out to him. He was way too wide open.


----------



## bullet

Despite 3p by Jamison , great D by Bullies!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Ok, AG and Noce have hit a couple of nice shots in this qtr. BUT I DO NOT WANT THEM TO BE OUR GO TO GUYZ! How about looking for Ben or Kirk? :curse:. They're playing like [edit] but we keep bailing them out by playing stupid ball.


----------



## futuristxen

Good timeout by Skiles. Can't let these guys lose focus.

Is Gordon playing?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Geesh. Bulls should have been slowing it down a bit, but give up that three after a stop and now they need to pick up the intensity again


----------



## JRose5

That last shot was rushed by Griff, can't do that.

You knew that shot from Jamison was going down.
5 point lead.


----------



## JRose5

futuristxen said:


> Good timeout by Skiles. Can't let these guys lose focus.
> 
> Is Gordon playing?



Yes, I think he started the 4th.
Hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## Xantos

Nice time to go cold!


----------



## Killuminati

Need to start running some plays for Ben. Griff is having a great game tonight but Ben is our 4th Q guy. We need to get him some shots.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

futuristxen said:


> Good timeout by Skiles. Can't let these guys lose focus.
> 
> Is Gordon playing?


He's been on the floor if that's what you mean.

What's the deal with Ben?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

No. Griffin isn't our go to guy...


----------



## Future

They need to start lookin for Ben and not Griffin.


----------



## JRose5

Noch with the J.
I thought that pass was going to be picked.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Noc with an ugly knuckleball that goes in


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

We need a body on Brenda


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Gack


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

What is wrong with Ben????


----------



## such sweet thunder

instead of having a jump ball they should just have an ugly contest. ruffin v. griffin. i think we know who controlled.


----------



## JRose5

What the hell is Jamison *****ing about?


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Ruffin Show Pathetic


----------



## qwerty

Wtf is going on here?


----------



## JRose5

Yea thats Haywood's game.
:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Ben sits. I repeat. What is wrong with Ben?


----------



## bullet

Great Defense by Kirk and Tyson!


----------



## ChiBron

Skiles really likes Duhon, doesn't he? I am not too sure of this move. We need another shot maker out there at the guard spot.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Another weak shot by Ty


----------



## bullet

Tyson to the FT , good play with no time on the shotclock


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Stop Missing Shots!


----------



## Future

I don't know if I want Gordon back in this game... it seems like he doesn't even want the ball. I don't know what the hell is up with him.


----------



## ChiBron

B4 the game I predicted us playing them close all night but running out of gas in the latter half of the 4th qtr.

I can only hope I'll end up being wrong.


----------



## futuristxen

I want to believe.
But I feel like I'm setting myself up for heartbreak. Can the Bulls find a way to score to close this game out????!


----------



## Killuminati

Good move by Skiles. If Ben isn't doing it on the offensive end, what's the point of having him in there? He was getting burned by Hughes everytime they had the ball.


----------



## bullet

Whats going on with Ben , he seemed completely in a different place when on court , not focused.

Gotta keep grinding on D and on the Board , it's do or die

Take us back to the UC!!


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> Skiles really likes Duhon, doesn't he? I am not too sure of this move. We need another shot maker out there at the guard spot.


Duhon is more of a shot maker than Gordon tonight.

Don't know what Ben's prob is. But he doesn't deserve to be out there tonight. The game is too big for people who are scared.


----------



## JRose5

Killuminati said:


> Good move by Skiles. If Ben isn't doing it on the offensive end, what's the point of having him in there? He was getting burned by Hughes everytime they had the ball.


That's the way I looked at it.

We're going to need some scoring at some point here though.
We need Hinrich to get hot.


----------



## bullet

futuristxen said:


> I want to believe.
> But I feel like I'm setting myself up for heartbreak. Can the Bulls find a way to score to close this game out????!


Same here. I hope the guys on court believe . 

It's not that it really matters , cause whoever advances will be swept by Heat , but I still can't help it!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Heres Gordon's chance. This is why we he was drafted. He has to show something in the next 6:20.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my heart


----------



## bullet

Griffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## shagmopdog

Wiz crowd only gets up when its close. At the UC we didnt stop cheering even when we were down 20!

And Griff is awsome


----------



## bullet

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my heart


Yeah - I think the battery in my pacemaker just jumped :biggrin:


----------



## bullet

Why is'nt this foul by haywood flagrent???


----------



## Geoshnas2005

We Need Another Scorer In The Game


----------



## Future

Duhon's inability on offense worries me.


----------



## ChiBron

Offensive rebounds :curse:

Griffin's been a stabilizing presence out there this qtr though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Coming back from 20 and losing didn't break my heart. 

If they play this game and blow the leads and lose this, THAT will break my heart.


----------



## bullet

I hate Arenas!!]

TC with a DD and 3 blks


----------



## ChiBron

Gimme a F'N break. These are the PLAYOFFS! What a ***** call


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Another pimpy foul. This is the playoffs, man. Swallow those whistles and let them play.


----------



## bullet

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Coming back from 20 and losing didn't break my heart.
> 
> If they play this game and blow the leads and lose this, THAT will break my heart.


Maybe the fact it'd be our last game has something to do with it.

Jamison misses both


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls are indeed running out of gas...


----------



## Geoshnas2005

fu Ruffin


----------



## ChiBron

How abt a 3 second call??? Ruffin was in the paint for like forever.

AD in :uhoh:


----------



## shagmopdog

I hate to say this but I think AD will cost us the game.

Take that back. If we lose It will be because AD


----------



## Anima

Arenas is 6-23? Why take that many shots when you not hitting? Haywood on the other hand has only taken 6 shots but he's made 5 of them...


----------



## bullet

5th PF on chapu - thats bad 

tie game :curse:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

bullet said:


> Maybe the fact it'd be our last game has something to do with it.
> 
> Jamison misses both


No, it's the game that will kill me, not the series.

We put ourself in a position to win this one. It'll suck if we blow it.

Last game it was heroic to even get close at the end.


----------



## Future

We're not takin advantage of Washington's missed shots.... man, its not a good sign.


----------



## bullet

Duhon thrown on the floor again with his back - I admire his spirit!


----------



## Anima

I don't think Davis will be in for long. Maybe a couple of minutes at most and then Nocioni will come back in for him.


----------



## ChiBron

That was among the tougher layups TC's attempted in this series. But somehow, he made it.

Up 5!!


----------



## JRose5

Tyson shoots, I cringe, it goes in.
Man.

4 point lead.


----------



## futuristxen

Man this is a gutty performance tonight by our guys. No matter the outcome you have to respect how they came out to play tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Tyson "got it to fall" from 1 foot out. Throw it down, Big Man...


----------



## Geoshnas2005

We Need A Scorer On The Floor, This Lineup Can Go Cold At Any Second.


----------



## ljt

i like tc!


----------



## bullet

Nice team play!

Good pass by Kirk

Tyson 14 pts 10 brds 1 stl 2 blks - and he ain't in foul trouble , he should stay on court for the rest of the game


----------



## bulls2xk

anyone notice griffin is doing a good job


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

OT: I do love that sportcoat Clyde Frazier wears in the NBA commercial...


----------



## bullet

k with 22 pts (7-13) 4 rbds 9 asts and 2 blks

1 ast from DD


----------



## Anima

bulls2xk said:


> anyone notice griffin is doing a good job


 Yeah, he has 9 points and 6 boards in only 18 minutes.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

OK That sucked.

Edit: twice.

Edit: three times.


----------



## DaBullz

T R O U B L E


----------



## bullet

That was offensive goaltending

5th on Grif

trouble


----------



## Geoshnas2005

wtf Are We Doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Future

Bulls are fallin apart... geez... and Hinrich can't make a layup, he should've pulled back and killed sometime.... rookie mistakes.


----------



## shagmopdog

Put NOc back in for AD


----------



## Anima

Nocioni needs to back in now.


----------



## ChiBron

Skiles finally calls a timeout.

He should've taken one 2 possessions ago though.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Put Some Scorers In The Game Skiles!


----------



## qwerty

Bull****, never hit rim, should have been our damn ball.


----------



## Killuminati

These "REFS" just missed 3 friggin' calls in a row!!!!!

Un-facking-believable! Horrible officiating.


----------



## bullet

Wizards bailed out by a bad call.

Kirk plays great defense again

This one is a ticker


----------



## DaBullz

That block by Arenas was "get out of here white boy!"

Big time.

How about these professional basketball players barely able to make rim on a FT?

We're going to win.


----------



## futuristxen

Damn it. They are going to break my heart.
C'mon Captain Kirk. You've got to have a few things left in your bag o' tricks.


----------



## ChiBulls2315

OMG Unbelievable. Come on Bulls!!! I can't take this.


----------



## shagmopdog

Anima said:


> Nocioni needs to back in now.


Yes he does. We've been at our best with AD out and either Noc or Funderburke in


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

:meditate: breeeeaaathe...


----------



## ChiBron

This is a must-score possession for the Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

lousyshot by Pargo


----------



## shagmopdog

Wtf Is Pargo Doing. He May Have Just Cost Us The Game There.


----------



## futuristxen

Make a shot! C'MON!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

God Dammit Skiles Let Ben Have A F'''''''''''''''' Shot


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

and a lousy shot by Arenas. thank God


----------



## Killuminati

Put Ben in. Kirk and Pargo look flustered with the ball in their hands. We need Mr. 4th Quarter.


----------



## ChiBron

This team will give me a heart attack!

OK, do we put in Ben in now? 

He's gotta be due!!


----------



## Future

omg, Duhon... JESUS CHRIST!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrgh


----------



## shagmopdog

Gg Pargo and Duhon


----------



## futuristxen

Damn It.


----------



## Future

Why take a 3!!! So dumb... we needed Gordon in there, not Pargo... god, its over.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

[edit] You Skiles!


----------



## ChiBron

Speechless.

What is Duhon thinking by turning around? :curse:

We just gave them the game.


----------



## afireinside

jeffries!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

heartbreaking play


----------



## jnrjr79

Geoshnas2005 said:


> fuk You Skiles!


Gordon would have been a terrible call. Get over it.


----------



## shagmopdog

Question: Why was Duhon not looking for the ball?


----------



## Future

Duhon is blummering idiot.... jesus... so ****in stupid!


----------



## Anima

The Bulls need a basket here or it's basically over.


----------



## DaBullz

Think Skiles drew up that play during the last timeout?


----------



## BG7

We needed Gordon in there instead of Duhon and his ailing back.

Bulls need to force the ball into Haywood or Jamisons hands and foul them instantly.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow, Duhon, stupid stupid stupid.

Wow, Pargo, stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## Future

Why did Pargo take that stupid *** shot....


----------



## BG7

Dixon misses !


----------



## jnrjr79

Miss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

This game is coming down to who wants to choke the most.


----------



## Anima

Now he puts Nocioni back in the game? He should have been back in by at least the 2 minute mark.


----------



## BG7

Chandler, what a boob.


----------



## jnrjr79

Tyson you idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Wtf?


----------



## DaBullz

That sucked.


----------



## qwerty

Tyson you ****ing imbecile.


----------



## Future

no TO by SKiles.... Skiles you are an idiot... **** SKILES!


----------



## El Chapu

We lost the game as the Rookie team we are. Stupid mistakes. 

BTW, why no Nocioni for the last 3 minutes? He was our 2nd best scorer. 

And no Ben? Yes, he didnt have his best night, but he is Gordon.

STUPID CHANDLER, WHERE DO YOU HAVE YOUR HEAD?????

[edit]


----------



## ChiBron

What the hell is TC thinking?? 

Talk abt giving a game away.


----------



## ScottMay

I have a sinking feeling that this team is going to go backwards next year. This is a crushing, crushing, horrible, terrible, no-good, mind-blowing loss.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

what A Stupid Young Team!


----------



## Future

ITS skiles fault for not calling a ****IN TO!!!


----------



## shagmopdog

Those pts Hinrich wouldve had from that not called fould early in teh game wouldve tied it up.


----------



## bullet

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo

why did Tyson shoot a 2 , we had time

aghghghghghghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jnrjr79

Man, absolutely no poise whatsoever in the last couple of minutes. Unbelievable.


----------



## Killuminati

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Chandler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## shagmopdog

Honestly Duhon just lost it for us though. Why would he not look?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Geoshnas2005 said:


> [edit] You Skiles!


You really have to make me edit at a time like this?

Thanks, man.

TB#1


----------



## Future

Skiles blew it.....no timeout, that is moronic! We had 1 left.... no Gordon at the end? As bad as he played today, he is one of our best 3 pt shooters.


----------



## Anima

WHY did Nocioni take a three? 

Sorry about the loss guys, I was looking forward to a Bulls/Heat matchup.


----------



## Xantos

We gave them that one....Speechless!!


----------



## ScottMay

bullet said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> why did Tyson shoot a 2 , we had time
> 
> aghghghghghghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


A bad decision, to be sure, but not even close to being the worst decision of the last few minutes.


----------



## The Future7

What was Chandler thinking?


----------



## theanimal23

argghaghhghghghhgahahghagh


----------



## shagmopdog

Congrats Wash go take your streetball and go lose to the Heat.


----------



## ChiBron

What does Skiles have against calling timeouts to set up a last shot? He was downright awful the entire 4th qtr from his substitutions to his timeout calling.


----------



## DaBullz

Why weren't we fouling them for the last 3 minutes?

They can't make free throws.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You really have to make me edit at a time like this?
> 
> Thanks, man.
> 
> TB#1



SORRY< IM SURE WE BOTH FEEL THE SAME


----------



## theanimal23

WTF TYSON?

Did we have a timeout left too? At least call one if we had one, or else pass the damn ball for a 3


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

El Chapu said:


> We lost the game as the Rookie team we are. Stupid mistakes.
> 
> BTW, why no Nocioni for the last 3 minutes? He was our 2nd best scorer.
> 
> And no Ben? Yes, he didnt have his best night, but he is Gordon.
> 
> STUPID CHANDLER, WHERE DO YOU HAVE YOUR HEAD?????
> 
> [edit]


Ditto. Thanks for making me work here.


----------



## futuristxen

HAHAAHA

The Wizards have T-Shirts for this?!

Anyone see that?

One team One Goal-Round 2.
Beat the Heat.

That's verrrrry gay.

I wonder if they sell those to Washington fans.
That's quite a step down from championship shirts.

Oh well. We'll get these fudge packers next year when we don't have to rely on our 9/10/11 players to carry us.

It was a good experience for the Baby Bulls.


----------



## shagmopdog

SPMJ said:


> What does Skiles have against calling timeouts to set up a last shot? He was downright awful the entire 4th qtr from his substitutions to his timeout calling.


That because Skiles is our A->B coach. We need a coach whos good at calling plays and managine substitutions now like we did when we got phil jackson in the 90's


----------



## El Chapu

Anima said:


> WHY did Nocioni take a three?
> 
> Sorry about the loss guys, I was looking forward to a Bulls/Heat matchup.


We were down by 3 and he was in good position. And he was 2-2 from 3-point land tonight, I think.

Wow, Im speechless. Duhon. Chandler. Silly mistakes.


----------



## bullet

we deserved this game

at least now we can sit back and watch the Wizards get swept by the Heat

absolutely heartbreaking

Sad end to a great season


----------



## BG7

Scott Skiles just coached his last game as a Bull.

Chris Duhon just played his final game as a Bull.

Tyson Chandler just kissed his big contract good bye.


----------



## The Future7

Duhon and Chandler made some Terrible decision. Duhon didnt look. Chandler shot a 2 with 4 seconds left.


----------



## T.Shock

This is worse than Game 5. We should have won. No doubt about it in my mind. We had the ball, the shot clock in our favor. Then Hinrich passes the ball and Duhon just turns around running to ?????. I don't think I've ever seen a team blow a game that badly ever.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Wow.. inexperience was shown tonight.. hopefully they can learn from this for next year.. not much else to say at the moment..


----------



## shagmopdog

Guys Chandler did the best thing and just to try and get some pts and hope he gets fouled or something. If we had a timeout with those 4 seconds then we shouldve used it.


----------



## DaBullz

Look.

Skiles DID call a timeout

We turned it over, and Washington got an easy bucket.

Think he wanted to do that again?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Uhh...Go White Sox?


----------



## bulls2xk

now last game was a heartbreak, this game was stupidity. Skiles why not 1-call a timeout 2-put 3 point shooters in 3- draw up a play!

chandler wtf is wrong with u taking a 2 with so much time on the clock?!?!?


----------



## El Chapu

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Ditto. Thanks for making me work here.


Hey, I used the " * ". 

Sorry.


----------



## croco

Totally garbage :curse: 

I really don't know what to say, angry, sad, frustrated


----------



## Ice Nine

Oh well. It's not like either team has a snowball's chance in hell against Miami.


----------



## MitchMatch

Wow, not only did the Bulls give away the game. They straight up handed them the series. HAHAHA, that was pathetic showing at the end. Either way, I can't wait to see Arenas get his *** handed to him by my main man Dwyane Wade!!!


----------



## DaBullz

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Uhh...Go White Sox?


Go bump the "season is a wash" thread

And then pass the cocoa puffs and gatorade


----------



## MikeDC

ScottMay said:


> I have a sinking feeling that this team is going to go backwards next year. This is a crushing, crushing, horrible, terrible, no-good, mind-blowing loss.


Nah, this is the kind of loss you expect from a bunch of rookies and young kids.

Yeah, they lost their composure and should have won this game, but all and all I don't see how we can feel bad going into next year.

The big picture view is we got further than we should have and lost by less than we could have.


----------



## shagmopdog

No good teams to watch in Chicago till the bears start now.
Sox arent exciting
Cubs blow
Bulls are done till next season
No one cares about the Fire


----------



## ChiBron

When was Kirk's last bucket in this game? Mid 3rd qtr?


----------



## remlover

Here we go w/ the blame game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

sloth said:


> Scott Skiles just coached his last game as a Bull.
> 
> Chris Duhon just played his final game as a Bull.
> 
> Tyson Chandler just kissed his big contract good bye.


Disagree.


----------



## bullet

sloth said:


> Scott Skiles just coached his last game as a Bull.
> 
> Chris Duhon just played his final game as a Bull.
> 
> Tyson Chandler just kissed his big contract good bye.


Earth calling Sloth , gotta lay off whatever you're using kiddo


----------



## Spriggan

Haha, 100 people are reading this thread right now.


----------



## jnrjr79

sloth said:


> Scott Skiles just coached his last game as a Bull.
> 
> Chris Duhon just played his final game as a Bull.
> 
> Tyson Chandler just kissed his big contract good bye.



Sloth just made himself look stupid.

Sloth just made himself look stupid.

Sloth just made himself look stupid.


----------



## Anima

DaBullz, you wouldn't happen to have the Fire Skiles club saved somewhere, would you?


----------



## ScottMay

bullet said:


> Earth calling Sloth , gotta lay off whatever you're using kiddo


I think sloth is pretty close to right about Skiles, though.


----------



## El Chapu

sloth said:


> Scott Skiles just coached his last game as a Bull.
> 
> Chris Duhon just played his final game as a Bull.
> 
> Tyson Chandler just kissed his big contract good bye.


Sorry, but you are overreacting here.


----------



## ChiBron

There were *FIVE* seconds left in the game when TC took that shot. That was just an incredibly stupid decision by him.


----------



## lgtwins

I totally blame Kirk for this loss. He's been great for 3 quarters but rewind the tapes and watched it again, whole 4th quarter he was terrible. He must be dead tired but this was do-or-die game and he was terrible. Forcing shot. Terrible pass. Stupid turn-over. Break-away layup when he has to dunk.

In that sense, I blame Skile too. Kirk definetly needed a breather.

ANyway, I blame this loss for 4th quarter play by Kirk.

I don't care what he has done whole season. This playoff remind me and everybody else what he was not. All-star caliber player. He is a good player. But not a star player.

BAD..BAD 4th quarter by Kirk.

Don't even start with Gordon. ALthough he had one 34 poit and 27 points game, this playoff clearly showed that he is freakishily one-dimensional player and not a player we all were made him out to be.

Can't you imagine any other to-be-star player going 0 point in do-or-die game?

And dum, stupid Chandler not even knowing the situation. What the **** was he doing shooting two pointer?

****, ****,, ****....


----------



## croco

SPMJ said:


> When was Kirk's last bucket in this game? Mid 3rd qtr?


He had none in the fourth, and the last bucket early in the 3rd ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

DaBullz said:


> Go bump the "season is a wash" thread
> 
> And then pass the cocoa puffs and gatorade


Nobody else will get that since they don't follow EBB, but I needed the laugh. Thanks.


----------



## RSP83

This is so sad.

we had all the chances in the world to win the game.

As four our final lineup. I can understand why Nocioni was not in there, but why did Skiles put Pargo in? What's in his [edit] mind? We looked so clueless under pressure.

OMG, this is so sad... The loss is just so embarassing.


----------



## DaBullz

Anima said:


> DaBullz, you wouldn't happen to have the Fire Skiles club saved somewhere, would you?


No

We lost the right way.


----------



## shagmopdog

jnrjr79 said:


> Sloth just made himself look stupid.
> 
> Sloth just made himself look stupid.
> 
> Sloth just made himself look stupid.


Sloth may be right

Sloth may be right

Sloth may be right

Duhon proves he has trouble thinking in the clutch.
Chandler had a sub par playoffs
Sklies couldnt coach his way out of a paper bag, but he did get this team ready for the next coach who will take us all the way.


----------



## MitchMatch

SPMJ said:


> There were *FIVE* seconds left in the game when TC took that shot. That was just an incredibly stupid decision by him.


Yet, not near as idiotic as Chris Duhon is...


----------



## qwerty

ScottMay said:


> I think sloth is pretty close to right about Skiles, though.


That is extremely doubtful.


----------



## bullet

jnrjr79 said:


> Sloth just made himself look stupid.
> 
> Sloth just made himself look stupid.
> 
> Sloth just made himself look stupid.


that would be a first


----------



## ScottMay

SPMJ said:


> There were *FIVE* seconds left in the game when TC took that shot. That was just an incredibly stupid decision by him.


Stupider than going up for a soft suburban driveway layup on a breakaway? Stupider than throwing an inbounds pass to a guy running in the opposite direction? Stupider than taking a 27-foot fadeaway three? Stupider than not calling a timeout to set up your team? Stupider than any of the other horrible decisions the Bulls made after they'd carved out that four-point lead?

Give me a freaking break.


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> I think sloth is pretty close to right about Skiles, though.


Y?


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk did blew it in the 4th, no doubt. I believe he had all his 3 turnovers in the final 3 minutes of the game.


----------



## qwerty

shagmopdog said:


> Sloth may be right
> 
> Sloth may be right
> 
> Sloth may be right
> 
> Duhon proves he has trouble thinking in the clutch.
> Chandler had a sub par playoffs
> Sklies couldnt coach his way out of a paper bag, but he did get this team ready for the next coach who will take us all the way.


Skiles has not been given the players to ''take us all the way'' yet. Skiles will be the chicago bulls coach next year. No ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## jnrjr79

shagmopdog said:


> Sloth may be right
> 
> Sloth may be right
> 
> Sloth may be right
> 
> Duhon proves he has trouble thinking in the clutch.
> Chandler had a sub par playoffs
> Sklies couldnt coach his way out of a paper bag, but he did get this team ready for the next coach who will take us all the way.



This is lunacy. 

Duhon had a much MUCH greater year than expected. He's fine.

Chandler will still be resigned as always.

If Skiles is gone, it's because he's makign more cash somewhere else.

Get with reality, people.


----------



## shagmopdog

I wouldnt be suprised if we got Phil and fired skiles like we did in the early 90's. Whoever we had before Phil was the preperation, then phil took us all the way.


----------



## BG7

El Chapu said:


> Sorry, but you are overreacting here.


Overreact?

The Bulls haven't picked up the option on Skiles, other teams are interested in him, Skiles doesn't last long in anomosity of things, and if Phil Jackson is available or someone of that caliber, we have to bring him in.

Chris Duhon will need to be paid MLE money in order to keep him now. We will most likely look in different directions if thats the case, and maybe look at say, Kwame Brown.

Tyson Chandler played a dismal series with his only good games coming in losses, and a boob play to cap it off at the end.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

It's too bad we had to lose like that. We played really hard today.


----------



## Anima

DaBullz said:


> No
> 
> We lost the right way.


I was kidding. There seems to be a lot of people who are very angry with Skiles right now.


----------



## ChiBron

ScottMay said:


> Stupider than going up for a soft suburban driveway layup on a breakaway? Stupider than throwing an inbounds pass to a guy running in the opposite direction? Stupider than taking a 27-foot fadeaway three? Stupider than not calling a timeout to set up your team? Stupider than any of the other horrible decisions the Bulls made after they'd carved out that four-point lead?
> 
> Give me a freaking break.


Dude, I'm not putting this loss on TC. Of course, everybody on the floor made horrible decisions at the end of the game.


----------



## DaBullz

IT'S NOBODY'S FAULT

Get over it.

We got work to do in the offseason.


----------



## BCH

Good game guys. I think this played to script once again for the Wizards. If they can keep it close, they seem to find a way to win. At least that is how it has been all year.

I hope the Bulls can figure out their coaching situation, I think it would be sad to let Skiles go now, and their FAs. I also hope Curry gets healthy and the Wizards and Bulls meet in the SECOND round or after next year.


----------



## GB

shagmopdog said:


> No good teams to watch in Chicago till the bears start now.
> Sox arent exciting
> Cubs blow
> Bulls are done till next season
> No one cares about the Fire


http://chicagorush.com/


----------



## bullet

ScottMay said:


> I think sloth is pretty close to right about Skiles, though.


I disagree , but you never know . And if Skiles leaves I don't think it will have anything to do with those last minutes anyway . 

I think Skiles stays , Duhon stays , and Tyson will get the same money he'd get before this decision.


----------



## El Chapu

The turning point might as well be that block by Arenas after Kirk stole the ball. 

Yes, then came that Duhon mistake. And Tyson willingness to do too much. Really, I feel bad for Chandler because the guy wants to win so bad that sometimes he loses his head. But I still love him and hopefully he will be a Chicago Bull for the next 4+ seasons.


----------



## Killuminati

Duhon must have put money on Washington or something. How else can you explain such a stupid mistake? Why in the hell would you turn your back to the ball in the first place?

Stupid Dukie! :curse:


----------



## shagmopdog

Wiz should be ashamed we took 2 games since they are the vet team with 3 healthy stars. While we are missing two key key key starters


----------



## jnrjr79

ScottMay said:


> Stupider than going up for a soft suburban driveway layup on a breakaway? Stupider than throwing an inbounds pass to a guy running in the opposite direction? Stupider than taking a 27-foot fadeaway three? Stupider than not calling a timeout to set up your team? Stupider than any of the other horrible decisions the Bulls made after they'd carved out that four-point lead?
> 
> Give me a freaking break.



I would say that the inbounds turnover is on Duhon, not Kirk. He knows the ball is supposed to be inbounded to him. He can't turn his back on it.


----------



## lgtwins

DaBullz said:


> IT'S NOBODY'S FAULT
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> We got work to do in the offseason.


It's DaBUlls' fault. All year long badmouthing Bulls. His dream and prediction finally came true.


----------



## shagmopdog

El Chapu said:


> The turning point might as well be that block by Arenas after Kirk stole the ball.
> 
> Yes, then came that Duhon mistake. And Tyson willingness to do too much. Really, I feel bad for Chandler because the guy wants to win so bad that sometimes he loses his head. But I still love him and hopefully he will be a Chicago Bull for the next 4+ seasons.


Im dying to see the Hinrich steal on replay, I think he either got fouled or there was some goaltending.


----------



## Future

We were up 2-0. We lost 4 straight.... who's to blame?

The coach or the team?


----------



## DaBullz

It looked to me like there were about 2.5 seconds left when chandler shot. It was BETTER than trying to find someone to take a 3, because the shot/game clock would have run out.

He did the right thing by trying to score and get fouled. Or follow his own shot and get fouled.

It was a terribly unlucky break that he got the ball at all, and that he got it so far from the basket.

Hinrich outplayed Arenas. Give the guy a break.

We almost beat the better team on their court. 

WOW


----------



## bulls2xk

El Chapu said:


> The turning point might as well be that block by Arenas after Kirk stole the ball.
> 
> Yes, then came that Duhon mistake. And Tyson willingness to do too much. Really, I feel bad for Chandler because the guy wants to win so bad that sometimes he loses his head. But I still love him and hopefully he will be a Chicago Bull for the next 4+ seasons.



I agree ! Hinrich shud of drove hard to the basket not put up a soft layup


----------



## MitchMatch

shagmopdog said:


> Wiz should be ashamed we took 2 games since they are the vet team with 3 healthy stars. While we are missing two key key key starters


Well, he wasn't that good in the first place. He is a decent role player.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Kirk's got to dunk those breakaways. I wonder why he doesn't seem to do that. He's had at least 3 or 4 blocks on breakaways because he's gone up weak.


----------



## shagmopdog

Future said:


> We were up 2-0. We lost 4 straight.... who's to blame?
> 
> The coach or the team?


The team 75% and skiles 25% 
But Skiles cant coach at all in the clutch.


----------



## jnrjr79

Ah, Stolichnaya. You will be a good friend tonight.


----------



## T.Shock

Listen people let's not overanalyze 35 seconds.

Chandler played his heart out. He had clutch buckets, clutch rebounds, played fantastic defense. Give me Tyson Chandler any day of the week. 

Duhon is probably dying right now. It was an idiotic play, no need to place the blame on Kirk. He threw the ball when Duhon was looking right at him, Duhon just turned for some odd reason. 

Skiles did the wrong thing by sitting Gordon. I don't care if he was 1-13 in the game, unless he was physically injured he should've been in there.

This is one of those losses that hurts so much, because we should've won and it seems like God's great plan didn't have us in the cards. Great season guys. I feel so hurt right now and all for a bunch of guys I've never even seen in person. Sports are a mother aren't they.


----------



## chifaninca

Well, this series encapsulated the entire season for the Bulls. 

I am absolutely pissed off, but I need to take it all into consideration.

Hot and cold. Play with determination, then without any effort at all.

With smarts, wihtout a brain cell.

Bottom line is we atleast made strides this year. We have a great nucleus (assuming we resign Curry and Chandler) plus Duhon or a reliable replacement.


We HAVE to get a better option at back up PF/C. AD is useless and good for maybe 10 minutes a game at this point. Harrington showed his limits. We have no depth there at all. 

We can survive with our Guards. We won't survive without another body at the C/PF.

It's been a good season. Let's hope our GM gets the house in order this off-season.


----------



## DaBullz

I think we ought to blame a certain bulls fan who has this thing about goats.

You know how it is with Chicago teams and goats...


----------



## BG7

Future said:


> We were up 2-0. We lost 4 straight.... who's to blame?
> 
> The coach or the team?


Both, no excuses for the effort the Bulls showed in most of games 3-5. The coach is also to blame, from his comments to the press, it seems like he just let the team go wild and let them do their thing instead of taking control, and seemed satisfied with just making the playoffs, and not winning in them. That is a ridiculous attitude for a head coach. I hope Phil Jackson does a better job next year.


----------



## ScottMay

GB said:


> Y?


Because there's an owner out there who was willing to spend $10 million on Phil Jackson and now he's got his eyes on Skiles. Reinsdorf isn't going to make Skiles a top-5-paid NBA coach ($5-6 million per). He just isn't. And from a talent standpoint, it's probably a more attractive gig than ours.

Because Skiles has some issues with his team. As Walton said, there is clearly something going on between he and Gordon. Skiles said some rather damaging, unsupportive stuff heading into Game 6. He may not think we have the talent to get over the top.

Because this loss and this series are going to rankle. Skiles and Kirk Hinrich in particular are going to take a lot of heat in the next few days. 

We'll have to see what happens. But even considering the injury factor, the way this series unfolded took a little bit of the feel-good off the 47-35 season. I know the Bulls are young and will get better, but Skiles may feel they're another major player away from being a contender, and we have no way of adding that major player.


----------



## shagmopdog

I think we should make a run for Kevin Garnett because he wants to be on a winning team and we need a good PF.


----------



## MitchMatch

God I wish Deng wasn't hurt, so I wouldn't have to endure the sight of seeing Andres Nocioni try and score.


----------



## GB

Future said:


> We were up 2-0. We lost 4 straight.... who's to blame?
> 
> The coach or the team?


The organization.


Look...we stunk it up. We lost. We'll be back next season. Sometimes you have to cry before you can celebrate.


----------



## lgtwins

DaBullz said:


> It looked to me like there were about 2.5 seconds left when chandler shot. It was BETTER than trying to find someone to take a 3, because the shot/game clock would have run out.
> 
> He did the right thing by trying to score and get fouled. Or follow his own shot and get fouled.
> 
> It was a terribly unlucky break that he got the ball at all, and that he got it so far from the basket.
> 
> <b>Hinrich outplayed Arenas. Give the guy a break.>/b>
> 
> We almost beat the better team on their court.
> 
> WOW


I agree that he outplayed Aranas for first 3q. But his ****ty 4q did cost us the game. No other way to see it. If I am wrong, no point, couple of bad pass, turnover, and the list goes on.

And Yes, as much as I was Kirk's fan, tonight he costed us a win.


----------



## El Chapu

sloth said:


> Overreact?
> 
> The Bulls haven't picked up the option on Skiles, other teams are interested in him, Skiles doesn't last long in anomosity of things, and if Phil Jackson is available or someone of that caliber, we have to bring him in.
> 
> Chris Duhon will need to be paid MLE money in order to keep him now. We will most likely look in different directions if thats the case, and maybe look at say, Kwame Brown.
> 
> Tyson Chandler played a dismal series with his only good games coming in losses, and a boob play to cap it off at the end.


Skiles: You are making it sound as if Skiles stock is sky high, but your first reaction was "he wont be back", as if he lost the game for us. The Bulls are his first option, and Im sure Paxson wants him back.

Duhon: I dont agree, with so many options in the open market. And the Bulls wont look at Brown, thats a given.

Chandler: He had a subpar series, but who had a good series from the Bulls? Maybe Kirk, Nocioni had a very good first and a good 6th, Gordon had moments, same for Pargo, Duhon, etc. But nobody excelled. It was Chandler first Playoffs series, and having AD and Harrington as your frontcourt teammates doesnt help either. 

At least 2 from them (Du, Skiles, Ty) will be back. Im sure.


----------



## BCH

DaBullz said:


> It looked to me like there were about 2.5 seconds left when chandler shot. It was BETTER than trying to find someone to take a 3, because the shot/game clock would have run out.
> 
> He did the right thing by trying to score and get fouled. Or follow his own shot and get fouled.
> 
> It was a terribly unlucky break that he got the ball at all, and that he got it so far from the basket.
> 
> Hinrich outplayed Arenas. Give the guy a break.
> 
> We almost beat the better team on their court.
> 
> WOW


Chandler's shot was most certainly not the correct shot. That has to be a 3 point shot. If a 2 point shot was ok, then that is what Skiles would have drawn up. Chandler at the very least, should have dribbled to the 3 point line and taken the shot then.

Let me also say, that Noc had a good shot, and once that missed, there was only a very small chance of winning regardless of who got the rebound. I don't think there are any goats here.


----------



## jnrjr79

Currently Active Users	
126 (76 members & 50 guests)
jnrjr79, aftermath, airety, Anima, ballafromthenorth, BCH, Biscarat, Blueoak, bullet, bulls2xk, calabreseboy, Chad, Chicago N VA, chifaninca, Chops, CiMa, coolFilipino, CP26, croco, DaBullz, Darius Miles Davis, El Chapu, evalam23, fattypatty1998, Floyd7781, Frankensteiner, FreeSpeech101, Future, Geoshnas2005, greekbullsfan, halfbreed, HKF, JPBulls, KHinrich12, Killuminati, kindred, kolko, Magyarn, Mikedc, MitchMatch, mizenkay, mr.ankle20, Nets1524512, numlock, pigeonbreast, qwerty, Ragingbull33, remlover, RoRo, RSP83, ScottMay, Shabadoo, shagmopdog, Simpleton, sloth, SMDre, SPMJ, such sweet thunder, T.Shock, theanimal23, TracywtFacy, UMfan83, unBULLievable, YearofDaBulls, yodurk, Zalgirinis


----------



## BG7

^ I disagree, only 1 will be back and that will be Tyson Chandler. I didn't say Chandler will not be back next year, just that he can kiss the max contract behind. He will still get a nice contract, but nothing compared to what he was being slated of getting during the last week of the season.


----------



## yodurk

I'm not one to blame specific people for big losses, but man, you gotta pin some of this on Ben Gordon (but only for this one and only game). Biggest game of the season, and what happens to him? He plays so lackadaisical that he gets 1 measly little shot up (and a bad one to boot) and turns the ball over 5 times in 15 minutes. The kid choked big time. Don't get me wrong, I won't forget his heroics this season but he vanished when we needed him most. Maybe the sudden move into the starting lineup was just too much?


----------



## lgtwins

ScottMay said:


> Because there's an owner out there who was willing to spend $10 million on Phil Jackson and now he's got his eyes on Skiles. Reinsdorf isn't going to make Skiles a top-5-paid NBA coach ($5-6 million per). He just isn't. And from a talent standpoint, it's probably a more attractive gig than ours.
> 
> <b>Because Skiles has some issues with his team. As Walton said, there is clearly something going on between he and Gordon. </b>Skiles said some rather damaging, unsupportive stuff heading into Game 6. He may not think we have the talent to get over the top.
> 
> Because this loss and this series are going to rankle. Skiles and Kirk Hinrich in particular are going to take a lot of heat in the next few days.
> 
> We'll have to see what happens. But even considering the injury factor, the way this series unfolded took a little bit of the feel-good off the 47-35 season. I know the Bulls are young and will get better, but Skiles may feel they're another major player away from being a contender, and we have no way of adding that major player.


Nothing was going on between Gordon and Skile. Actually for the first time in the whole year, I was glad he took Gordon adn kept him out. Did you see Gordon playing tonight? Every time he was on the floor, he's done more bad than good. Oh, wait...zip good. He's got nothing tonight. Nothing.


----------



## evalam23

I would not get so down on these guys, duhon is a rook, hinrich is a second year player, nocioni never played in the nba before. Bulls are less talented than the wizards so give me a break, the bulls were two starters down and still hung tough, I am not sure why you do not play gordon at least on the final shot selection to draw the defense.

I do believe hinrich could of went left handed and made the layup, but come on they had no inside game at all against ruffin thomas and haywood.

Skiles did not draw up a good play at the end.

The only thing that disappoints me is how they lost, throwing the ball off your own players back what is up with that, other than that they played well enough to win when they were down against a more talented team. Arenas and hughes are faster, quicker, taller and can jump higher than duhon, hinrich and gordon.

On chandler last shot he did not know the time left so he just chucked it up, should of at least made the pass to a 3pt shooter anyway.

Tough way to lose when you led most of the way.


----------



## T.Shock

Man this hurts. Somebody mentioned Stoli, though I'm more inclined to favor Mr. Cuervo. Everybody who wants to label do it. I don't really care.


----------



## BG7

BCH said:


> Chandler's shot was most certainly not the correct shot. That has to be a 3 point shot. If a 2 point shot was ok, then that is what Skiles would have drawn up. Chandler at the very least, should have dribbled to the 3 point line and taken the shot then.
> 
> Let me also say, that Noc had a good shot, and once that missed, there was only a very small chance of winning regardless of who got the rebound. I don't think there are any goats here.


Exactly, no one is going to go up and try to contest Tyson, a below average outside shooter. They are just going to let him shoot the two point shot knowing he will most likely not make it, and if he does happen to make it, they still make a game. No excuses for that not to be a three point attempt.


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> Because there's an owner out there who was willing to spend $10 million on Phil Jackson and now he's got his eyes on Skiles. Reinsdorf isn't going to make Skiles a top-5-paid NBA coach ($5-6 million per). He just isn't. And from a talent standpoint, it's probably a more attractive gig than ours.


Point.



> Because Skiles has some issues with his team. As Walton said, there is clearly something going on between he and Gordon.


The guy who scores like a sixth man of the year and defends like Jam, uh, Kukoc?


----------



## remlover

DaBullz said:


> I think we ought to blame a certain bulls fan who has this thing about goats.
> 
> You know how it is with Chicago teams and goats...


Well said DaBullz, I dug up a few of my old quotes from the last 2 months:



remlover said:


> That is an absolute fact. IMO, whenever the bulls get bounced from the playoffs...be it round 1 or 2, we will see threads aboutt Skiles not being the right coach for the Bulls' future.





remlover said:


> guess message boards thrive on controversy and when things are going bad. Because it appears some people look for a reason to complain about this or that. i can already predict IF the Bulls make the playoffs and lose in the 1st round say against hte Pistons. We will be attacking Skiles, Kirk, Curry, *insert goat* instead of saying, "Look how much we accomplished this season."
> 
> It's too bad people can't savor success, especially after 6 years of cruel failure.


Its too bad there are people attacking players on this team instead of applauding them for their effort tonight and leaving it all out on the court.


----------



## ChiBron

BCH said:


> I don't think there are any goats here.


U mean on that last play or the last 3 minutes as a whole? Cuz there most certainly were A LOT of Goats down the stretch of this game. We gave this game to u guyz. Its a FACT. Everybody knows it and has acknowledged it.

Congrats. Ur Wizards team was better then us w/o 2 starters. I didn't believe that was true coming into this series. But ur team proved us wrong. 

Best of luck against Miami.


----------



## Anima

sloth said:


> ^ I disagree, only 1 will be back and that will be Tyson Chandler. I didn't say Chandler will not be back next year, just that he can kiss the max contract behind. He will still get a nice contract, but nothing compared to what he was being slated of getting during the last week of the season.


I disagree. I don't think this one game will have much of an effect on the value of Chandler, Duhon, and Skiles. I think all three will be back and Chandler will get a good size contract. Not a max contract but still a pretty good one.


----------



## T.Shock

Man nobody else is as emotional as I am??? Come on where is the anger and the pain. I don't know. Maybe I am crazy.


----------



## BG7

remlover said:


> Well said DaBullz, I dug up a few of my old quotes from the last 2 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its too bad there are people attacking players on this team instead of applauding them for their effort tonight and leaving it all out on the court.


Why should we applaud this team? They lost, they are losers. Boneheaded losers. Taking soft layups, having the ball bounce off your back, and taking a 2 instead of a 3 when its needed to tie, just stupid loser mistakes. Not playing defense for most of the series. We don't applaud for that. We lost to the Wizards, a team we should have beat in this series, we had a 2-0 lead, and home court advantage. We lose 4 straight games, what team can't beat a team once in 4 attempts in a 4 vs. 5 matchup. Our guys are losers. We just played like crows all series long, and now the players need to eat theirs, because they are losers.


----------



## BCH

SPMJ said:


> U mean on that last play or the last 3 minutes as a whole? Cuz there most certainly was A LOT of Goats down the stretch of this game. We gave this game to u guyz. Its a FACT. Everybody knows it and has acknowledged it.
> 
> Congrats. Ur Wizards team was better then us w/o 2 starters. I didn't believe that was true coming into this series. But ur team proved us wrong.
> 
> Best of luck against Miami.


No goats as a whole. Period. 


The only fact is that the Wizards can only play who is put on the floor. Whether or not Deng or Curry make a difference is a matter of conjecture, not fact. The Wizards were 16-6 in games decided by 3 points or less.. I personally do not agree the game was given to the Wizards, but thought they stuck around and put themselves in a position to win this _at home_. How did they manage to do that? By keeping it close all game, not wilting, and by winning a game on the road.

I thought it was a great series.


----------



## El Chapu

I think we need to wake up and realize that the Bulls without Curry and Deng were outmatched and the Wizards were the better team. I think everybody got caught in the 2-0 momentum, as if we were ten times better than Washington. We had a good series, overall, and it was a fantastic learning experience. 

So I wont badmouth our players; just thank them for a fantastic season and an emotional first round exit. If you dont get there, you cant lose any series. They turned an 0-9 season around and fought night in and out against adversity. It was a fantastic ride, and there are many more to come; 

And thanks to every board member as well! 

Go Bulls!

:cheers:


----------



## thegza

We choked.

Is suicide an option?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

sloth said:


> Why should we applaud this team? They lost, they are losers. Boneheaded losers. Taking soft layups, having the ball bounce off your back, and taking a 2 instead of a 3 when its needed to tie, just stupid loser mistakes. Not playing defense for most of the series. We don't applaud for that. We lost to the Wizards, a team we should have beat in this series, we had a 2-0 lead, and home court advantage. We lose 4 straight games, what team can't beat a team once in 4 attempts in a 4 vs. 5 matchup. Our guys are losers. We just played like crows all series long, and now the players need to eat theirs, because they are losers.


Man, alive. Take a step back and breathe. :meditate:

We had a great run, and took the first round 6 games deep with a young team and without 2 starters. This team advanced further than anyone's resonable expectations.


----------



## Frankensteiner

ScottMay said:


> Because there's an owner out there who was willing to spend $10 million on Phil Jackson and now he's got his eyes on Skiles. Reinsdorf isn't going to make Skiles a top-5-paid NBA coach ($5-6 million per). He just isn't. And from a talent standpoint, it's probably a more attractive gig than ours.
> 
> Because Skiles has some issues with his team. As Walton said, there is clearly something going on between he and Gordon. Skiles said some rather damaging, unsupportive stuff heading into Game 6. He may not think we have the talent to get over the top.
> 
> Because this loss and this series are going to rankle. Skiles and Kirk Hinrich in particular are going to take a lot of heat in the next few days.
> 
> We'll have to see what happens. But even considering the injury factor, the way this series unfolded took a little bit of the feel-good off the 47-35 season. I know the Bulls are young and will get better, but Skiles may feel they're another major player away from being a contender, and we have no way of adding that major player.


Shakespeare couldn't write it any better. I look forward to more of your updates on the Bulls. :cheers:


----------



## ChiBron

> I thought it was a great series.


Could've been if we were fully healthy. We looked clearly outmatched from Game 3 onwards. 

It was an OK series.


----------



## ChiBulls2315

sloth said:


> Why should we applaud this team? They lost, they are losers. Boneheaded losers. Taking soft layups, having the ball bounce off your back, and taking a 2 instead of a 3 when its needed to tie, just stupid loser mistakes. Not playing defense for most of the series. We don't applaud for that. We lost to the Wizards, a team we should have beat in this series, we had a 2-0 lead, and home court advantage. We lose 4 straight games, what team can't beat a team once in 4 attempts in a 4 vs. 5 matchup. Our guys are losers. We just played like crows all series long, and now the players need to eat theirs, because they are losers.



:eek8:


----------



## ScottMay

GB said:


> Point.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who scores like a sixth man of the year and defends like Jam, uh, Kukoc?


Wow. So we're back to this again? 

A backcourt duo of Kirk and Duhon is just good enough to get you beat, as the old saying goes. Developing Gordon ought to be one of our head coach's top priorities if he wants to keep his job -- Paxson will take Gordon over Skiles 100 times out of a 100.


----------



## The Krakken

ScottMay said:


> Wow. So we're back to this again?
> 
> A backcourt duo of Kirk and Duhon is just good enough to get you beat, as the old saying goes. Developing Gordon ought to be one of our head coach's top priorities if he wants to keep his job -- Paxson will take Gordon over Skiles 100 times out of a 100.


As he should.


----------



## ScottMay

El Chapu said:


> I think we need to wake up and realize that the Bulls without Curry and Deng were outmatched and the Wizards were the better team. I think everybody got caught in the 2-0 momentum, as if we were ten times better than Washington. We had a good series, overall, and it was a fantastic learning experience.
> 
> So I wont badmouth our players; just thank them for a fantastic season and an emotional first round exit. If you dont get there, you cant lose any series. They turned an 0-9 season around and fought night in and out against adversity. It was a fantastic ride, and there are many more to come;
> 
> And thanks to every board member as well!
> 
> Go Bulls!
> 
> :cheers:


Nice post, El Chapu. It IS tough to remember how great the season was after the collapse in this series, though.

Only four months till training camp!


----------



## HookEmHorns

shagmopdog said:


> No good teams to watch in Chicago till the bears start now.
> Sox arent exciting
> Cubs blow
> Bulls are done till next season
> No one cares about the Fire


 22-7 isn't exciting enough for you? Come on....

I'm so pissed right now....


----------



## GB

sloth said:


> Why should we applaud this team? They lost, they are losers. Boneheaded losers.


Wouldn't want to be your kid the first time he gets a B or a C...or doesn't make the team...


----------



## JeremyB0001

I'm absolutely crushed and I think if I wasn't so frustrated at our guys for their play down the stretch I'd feel even more sorry for them for playing so hard for 45 minutes and then choking the game away.

As dissapointed as I am, calling for long term personel decisions based on one game or even six for that matter is completely absurd. I know people are upset but please consider some of these comments before you post them. Chandler had a poor series? Virtually all of his stats were better in the series than during the season. I would've loved to see a 20 point 20 rebound game down the stretch but you can't fault the guy just because he happened to play well in losses. 

Duhon won't be back because he made one boneheaded play at a crucial moment? I think Pax is a bit more level headed than that. One bad play and a sore back isn't likely to dramatically shift his future in the organization.

As far as Skiles goes, I think it's a bit of a cop out to blame all of a team's failings on the coach. To say he won't be back because the Cavs want him and are willing to offer him a lot of money makes even less sense to me. We have an option so he's not going anywhere next season unless we decide we don't want him back (which strikes me as extremely unlikely). The Cavs can throw all the money in the world his way, it is up to us whether or not Skiles is the coach last season and all indications are that Pax is really pleased with his coaching.


----------



## remlover

sloth said:


> Why should we applaud this team? They lost, they are losers. Boneheaded losers. Taking soft layups, having the ball bounce off your back, and taking a 2 instead of a 3 when its needed to tie, just stupid loser mistakes. Not playing defense for most of the series. We don't applaud for that. We lost to the Wizards, a team we should have beat in this series, we had a 2-0 lead, and home court advantage. We lose 4 straight games, what team can't beat a team once in 4 attempts in a 4 vs. 5 matchup. Our guys are losers. We just played like crows all series long, and now the players need to eat theirs, because they are losers.


 :hurl:


----------



## eYeKey

One on One said:


>


Nobody beats the Wiz!!! :cheers: :clap: :cheers: 


Don't call it a comeback :biggrin:


----------



## HookEmHorns

I knew someone would bring up how great the season was and how we weren't supposed to win. Well, thats not enough for me. We're up 2-0 in this series and then play like utter garbage. Have a great comeback in game 5, but friggin Arenas. And then tonight we gave the game away, there's no other way to say it. 

Yes, this was a great season, but save it for tomorrow or something. We just blew a golden opportunity at game 7 at home, which we would have won. 

I realize this is very pessimistic, but I feel I have every right to be pessimistic with the way that game was played in the last 2 minutes. And I love Duhon, but come on buddy, watch the friggin ball.

Those are my 2 cents.


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> Wow. So we're back to this again?
> 
> A backcourt duo of Kirk and Duhon is just good enough to get you beat, as the old saying goes. Developing Gordon ought to be one of our head coach's top priorities if he wants to keep his job -- Paxson will take Gordon over Skiles 100 times out of a 100.


It's not at that point yet. If Skiles leaves, it's under his own power, not because he was pushed.

Any reasonable person knows the goal is to get Ben the major league minutes...it just so happened he was ready for it this season---and Duhon was.


----------



## mizenkay

sloth said:


> Why should we applaud this team? They lost, they are losers. Boneheaded losers. Taking soft layups, having the ball bounce off your back, and taking a 2 instead of a 3 when its needed to tie, just stupid loser mistakes. Not playing defense for most of the series. We don't applaud for that. We lost to the Wizards, a team we should have beat in this series, we had a 2-0 lead, and home court advantage. We lose 4 straight games, what team can't beat a team once in 4 attempts in a 4 vs. 5 matchup. Our guys are losers. We just played like crows all series long, and now the players need to eat theirs, because they are losers.


disappointed in you sloth. 

what TB#1 said; it was a great run.


----------



## The Krakken

GB said:


> Wouldn't want to be your kid the first time he gets a B or a C...or doesn't make the team...


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm not a Bulls fan or anything, but I must say, a lot of you are trying to throw the blame around to anyone you possibly can. It wasn't a single play that lost you this game, but it was several, coming when the game was on the line. Washington finally managed to capitilize on a couple of them. This is a young team, and they made mistakes that a lot of young teams would make. There is a lot of over-reacting going on right now, and rightfully so(maybe?) since tonight's loss was heartbreaking. 
But you guys got to think about all the good times you've had watching the Bulls play this season, and how far they've come from the team they were last year. 
Even without Curry, and Deng, this team battled to the final seconds.
I'm expecting a lot of great things from these Bulls next year.
Good luck!


----------



## Frankensteiner

ScottMay said:


> Wow. So we're back to this again?
> 
> A backcourt duo of Kirk and Duhon is just good enough to get you beat, as the old saying goes. Developing Gordon ought to be one of our head coach's top priorities if he wants to keep his job -- Paxson will take Gordon over Skiles 100 times out of a 100.


You don't develop players in an elimination game. This was Gordon's third awful game in the series. He was allowed to play through his mistakes in Games 3 and 4.


----------



## ScottMay

GB said:


> It's not at that point yet. If Skiles leaves, it's under his own power, not because he was pushed.
> 
> Any reasonable person knows the goal is to get Ben the major league minutes...it just so happened he was ready for it this season---and Duhon was.


Do you consider taking a "he's like Jamal" shot at Ben Gordon "reasonable"?


----------



## ScottMay

Frankensteiner said:


> You don't develop players in an elimination game. This was Gordon's third awful game in the series. He was allowed to play through his mistakes in Games 3 and 4.


How many games did Ben Gordon win for the Bulls this year when he'd had a lousy quarter or half or even entire game up until the end?

And tonight in particular, EVERYONE was screwing up, left and right. Pargo is a one-trick pony -- Gordon would have taken better shots, stood a chance of getting to the line, etc. And then there's the fact that he's supposed to be a cog of this team for the next ten years.


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> Do you consider taking a "he's like Jamal" shot at Ben Gordon "reasonable"?


The NBA game has 1000 different facets. He only resembles him in 2.

So no, it probably isn't a good comparison. On the other hand when I wrote it and was concentrating on one of them...yeah, it made perfect sense.


----------



## kindred

ehhh...umm.....well, i just wanna say, i am glad i am not a bulls fan.....else i d be out smashing things............


----------



## Benny the Bull

DaBullz said:


> IT'S NOBODY'S FAULT
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> We got work to do in the offseason.


The person making the most sense right now.

Playing the blame game is poor.

Blame Kirk all you want for his play in the 4th, but if he hadn't played well earlier we were no chance.

Duhon made a mistake, but you could clearly see he was hurting there. He played with heart and guts to get out there and was solid.

Blame Gordon all you want. Sure he was very disappointing, but without him we likely wouldn't even have been in the playoffs.

Blame Tyson for his last second shot, but he is still young and inexperienced.

Blame Skiles, but I don't know if any other coach could have got out of this playing group this season what he did. He is the COY in my book.

When you have a young and inexperienced team, these things happen like what happened in the last few minutes. Hopefully they learn, and hopefully Paxson can keep this group together (coach included) and this will be th first of many more playoff runs.

Congratulations on the Bulls for a fantastic season, possibly the most satisfying season as Bulls fan in 15 years.


----------



## The Krakken

Turkish Delight said:


> I'm not a Bulls fan or anything, but I must say, a lot of you are trying to throw the blame around to anyone you possibly can. It wasn't a single play that lost you this game, but it was several, coming when the game was on the line. Washington finally managed to capitilize on a couple of them. This is a young team, and they made mistakes that a lot of young teams would make. There is a lot of over-reacting going on right now, and rightfully so(maybe?) since tonight's loss was heartbreaking.
> But you guys got to think about all the good times you've had watching the Bulls play this season, and how far they've come from the team they were last year.
> Even without Curry, and Deng, this team battled to the final seconds.
> I'm expecting a lot of great things from these Bulls next year.
> Good luck!


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Reputation issued.


----------



## BG7

GB said:


> Wouldn't want to be your kid the first time he gets a B or a C...or doesn't make the team...


For your information, I will have my kid learning basketball from a very young age, developing a left hand, getting the fundamentals in. I need that kid to go get that max contract and buy me a bigger house .

And if its a girl, my current girl is a three sport athlete, so she could handle that.


----------



## Frankensteiner

ScottMay said:


> How many games did Ben Gordon win for the Bulls this year when he'd had a lousy quarter or half or even entire game up until the end?
> 
> And tonight in particular, EVERYONE was screwing up, left and right. Pargo is a one-trick pony -- Gordon would have taken better shots, stood a chance of getting to the line, etc. And then there's the fact that he's supposed to be a cog of this team for the next ten years.


Pargo played because he nailed shots earlier in the game, so there was some reason for putting him back in. Saying everyone was screwing up left and right is quite the exaggeration. But even if you consider that to be the case, the players Skiles left out on the court contribute by playing defense and giving effort. When Gordon doesn't score, he contributes nothing.


----------



## kukoc4ever

MitchMatch said:


> God I wish Deng wasn't hurt, so I wouldn't have to endure the sight of seeing Andres Nocioni try and score.



Yah. Leading all scorers with 22 points on 7-12 shooting, 2-3 from 3 and 6-8 from the line. What a bum.


----------



## bullet

Great season for us , and sadly we lost the last game in a most painful way. But it's in a way expected from a young team as we are.

We also got to remember that without Eddy and Deng the Wizards are a better team . 

at least we got the rush again after 7 freakin years waiting for lottery day , we get to be pissed by playoffs loss again.

Noone is to blame , we made tons of mistakes to lose this one , but we cannot complain about the effort in this game.

And Skiles might end up getting bigger money elsewhere , but I still believe he'll return next year with an extension.


----------



## kukoc4ever

yodurk said:


> I'm not one to blame specific people for big losses, but man, you gotta pin some of this on Ben Gordon (but only for this one and only game). Biggest game of the season, and what happens to him? He plays so lackadaisical that he gets 1 measly little shot up (and a bad one to boot) and turns the ball over 5 times in 15 minutes. The kid choked big time. Don't get me wrong, I won't forget his heroics this season but he vanished when we needed him most. Maybe the sudden move into the starting lineup was just too much?


The guy brings little to the table other than scoring in bunches.

He's a bad decision maker.
Bad on D.
Bad rebounder.
Bad passer.

Great shooter when hot.

He does not fit the PaxSkiles mold at all. That’s why Skiles is saying **** and that’s why he’s on the bench.


----------



## truebluefan

I agree with Dabullz. Short and to the point.


----------



## BealeFarange

Skiles is more valuable than Gordon, 100 times out of 100. 

Gordon does not make his teammates better. Skiles somehow gets Adrian Griffen to play a vital role in a playoff series. Gordon does not play defense. Skiles somehow gets great defense out of a team with midget guards. Gordon is one man...Skiles IS the Borg.

I'm not hating on Ben--I love him to death and hope he blossoms. Something was clearly "off" with him tonight. That's life. I've just come completely around on Scott Skiles and don't doubt for ONE second that he'll be coaching the Bulls next year and beyond. Skiles is a wonderful coach.

That being said, he screwed up. And he must know it. Giving in to that 'feeling' that Pargo was 'hot' and that he somehow 'deserved' a shot to win it tonight after the performance the other night was one of the mentally weakest things Skiles has done all year. Players don't 'deserve' anything and that lineup of TC/AD/Kirk/Pargo/Du was NOT our best lineup for the end of the game and Skiles, deep down, HAD to know that. Skiles of one month ago would not have done that. Skiles has never been on this big a stage, in my opinion, and he "gave in" when he realized Ben was having a bad game and that playing Noc seemed risky at the 4. He knows, he must, that he screwed up there. But he's a young coach. And he got us here. Scott Skiles is the reason we're here. 

The end of the game was devestating...Duhon totally screwed up and Kirk should have reacted to that a little quicker. That pass is still on Du imo...he knew he was to get the ball and he had plenty of distance between him and the defender and plenty of real estate before half court. No excuse turning around when he did. Pargo had no business taking the shots he took the WAY he took them...that off balance three did not NEED to be off balanced. He was open...he was "posing" for the gamewinner, he was playing a role in his head that he wrote for himself in Game 5. There's a reason he's not normally out there and it's self-fulfilling at this point--because he's NOT normally out there, he should NOT have been out there in this situation. We didn't need a flurry of crazy scoring like in Game 5...we needed steadiness. We needed strength. We needed one basket...that's all. Pargo screwed up...but he shouldn't have been played at that time in the game. Tyson's shot...well, it was panic time there...no doubt. I don't think AD for three was ideal and that's who was standing out there, I think. Noc's shot was fine given the circumstances and the game he'd played. 

What a devestating loss...to lose the game because of poor strategy and weak minds. That's not the Bulls team we saw all year...but if you saw Kirk in the postgame press conference and you DON'T think this team is taking it hard, taking it the 'right way' and if you don't think they're going to bounce back next year, behind a wisened Skiles, and compete for the Central, you're not looking at this team the same way I am. I'm optimistic...and heartbroken. 

This is my logical and heartfelt post. I'll create a new thread for my ridiculously whiny objection to the end of the game...  

Thanks Bulls. Thanks BBB.Net. Thanks everyone. A great year...with a bitter ending. This summer will give us a lot to talk about, I'm sure, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon does make his teammates better.

He either draws the opponents' best defender or double teams. That leaves AD open for uncontested 17 footers all night!

I joke, but AD did have one of his best seasons ever. Oh yeah, Skiles coached AD last season, and AD wasn't nearly as effective.

What's true for AD getting his open shots is true for the rest of the team when Gordon's on the court.


----------



## BCH

*Why Duhon missed the Hinrich pass*

If you have been watching the series you will have noticed that on sidelines out of bounds plays the Wizards have started a guy on the ball and then run him off to defend the first pass, as the trailer then rotates to the ball out of bounds. However, this time the Wizards play it straight up, keeping the defender on the ball, and keeping everyone on their man. Duhon obviously was thinking the Wizards were playing it as they had the entire series, and Kirk was playing it as he saw it, taking the first option. The result is the pass off of Duhon's back, as he was already moving away from something that he figured was automatically going to be taken away, and the easy conversion for Jeffries. 

Skiles obviously had a play designed for the half court, and not necessarily the inbounds. Jordan told his guys to play straight up just in case Skiles, had a play called to counter what the Wizards had been doing.

I just think this was an interesting possession, that unfortunately for Duhon makes him look like a rookie (which he is). I wasn't sure if any of you Bulls fans picked up on it, but it definitely gives Duhon a plausible reason for flubbing it. Just an example of a small thing like switching up a defensive assignment/set, that swings the balance in the end.


----------



## GB

kukoc4ever said:


> The guy brings little to the table other than scoring in bunches.
> 
> He's a bad decision maker.
> Bad on D.
> Bad rebounder.
> Bad passer.
> 
> Great shooter when hot.
> 
> He does not fit the PaxSkiles mold at all. That’s why Skiles is saying **** and that’s why he’s on the bench.



I disagree.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Um, I didn't get a chance to see what people said about that Kirk Hinrich steal against Larry Hughes...but that was pretty freaking amazing. To just pick his pocket like that at mid court in that spot in the game was absolutely huge. 

Wouldn't you have liked to have seen him finish that strong with a dunk though? It would've prevented the block most likely, and might have even drawn the foul.


----------



## kukoc4ever

GB said:


> I disagree.


So you think he's good on D?
A good rebounder?
A good passer?
A good decision maker?

Skiles was frustrated with trying to get him in the game but knowing there was noone he could guard (unless blake or maybe Dixon was in there). 

I’m hoping he adds to his game in the off season.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

He's a pretty good rebounder.


----------

